# Yogg-Sarron.



## CedeoCedeo (26. April 2009)

Hi Leute,
Ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit Warcraft-Fan, und damit meine ich das Online-Spiel und die Strategiespiele.
Ich dachte lange Zeit, dass WoW die Geschichte von Warcraft III gut fortsetzt, und auch gute neue Elemente einbringt.
Nun komme ich aber zu einem Punkt, an dem ich dies nicht mehr sagen kann.
Dadurch, dass Yogg-Sarron nun sterblich ist, und normale Menschen, Gnome, Orcs etc. ihn töten können, kommt WoW wie ich finde, zu einem Ende.
Yogg-Sarron, im Trailer zu Ulduar als so schreckliches Monster beschrieben, dass nicht mal die Titanen ihn töten wollten, kann von uns Spielern getötet werden.
Ich finde, Blizzard geht mit dem Warcraft-Universum etwas leichtfertig um.

Was denkt ihr dazu?


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das denk ich dazu.


----------



## Zanny (26. April 2009)

Das übel hat schon seinen Lauf genommen als damals C'thun und Kel'thuzad auf der Abschussliste standen. 
Die hätten mal lieber neue Geschichten erfinden sollen und so einmal pro Addon eine Namhafte Persönlichkeit der WoW Geschichte zum Abschuss stellen sollen. Und nicht wie in TBC gleich die volle Ladung


----------



## Hey-Ray (26. April 2009)

Wenn du deinen Character selber so unterbewertest, dann raide doch einfach nicht. Ist immerhin ein Rollenspiel.


----------



## Namir (26. April 2009)

naja, normale menschen stimmt ja auch nicht ganz. jeder von uns ist ein held, nicht so wie ein 0815 grunzer/verkäufer in den städten und so (die sind normal). die spieler sind schon mehr eine art kleine kel'thuzads, kleine arthas' 
aber ja, ist schon ein wenig so. aber man sollte es mit der kritik nicht immer allzusehr übertreiben. malygos zu killen find ich auch, naja. er ist der inbegriff der magie und wir töten den einfach.


----------



## Reaverslayer (26. April 2009)

Öhm Yogg ist nicht der erste Gott den wir töten... AQ40 war der Endboss C´thun der auch einer der alten Götter war. Und WoW führt nicht die Geschichte von WC3 fort das wird mit WC4 passieren. WoW ist eine seperate Zeitlinie wurde aber auch damals in einem Blue Post erwähnt. Also hättest du schon seit Vanilla(Classic) nicht mehr spielen dürfen. Nun soweit ich weis haben die Titanen die Götter nicht getötet weil eine Chance bestand das Azeroth dabei vernichtet wird, also haben sie die alten Götter in den Kern von Azeroth gesperrt.


----------



## Rhokan (26. April 2009)

Und dabei tun sie einem doch Alle gar nichts, wenn man nicht gerade in ihren Palast/ihre Höhle/ihr Tempel/whatever einbricht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte Blizz auch mal was dran ändern.


----------



## CedeoCedeo (26. April 2009)

In AQ hat man C'thuns Auge bekämpft oder nicht.
Und Hey-Ray, es geht mir nicht  darum ob ich ihn selbst töte, söndern dass Blizzard es überhaupt möglich gemacht hat.


----------



## Oogieboogie (26. April 2009)

Reaverslayer schrieb:


> Öhm Yogg ist nicht der erste Gott den wir töten... AQ40 war der Endboss C´thun der auch einer der alten Götter war.



das stimmt nicht... wir haben nur das AUGE! von c'thun besiegt, aber c'thun lebt noch

außerdem: nur weil du in deadmines Edwin Vancleef tötest, heißt das nicht, dass du nicht nochmal rein kannst, um den zu killen


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> WoW ist eine seperate Zeitlinie wurde aber auch damals in einem Blue Post erwähnt.



Wenn es so gewesen wäre, ist es mittlerweile revidiert. WoW führt die Geschichte von Wc3 fort, so traurig es auch ist.



> das stimmt nicht... wir haben nur das AUGE! von c'thun besiegt, aber c'thun lebt noch



Möp falsch! C'thun ist tot, das wurde von offizieller Stelle bestätigt. Wird auch unter anderem im WoW Comic gesagt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (26. April 2009)

Wäre es dir lieber, dass gar keine Bosse mehr kommen? 

Blizzard: "Wir rechtfertigen das Herunterfahren der Server damit, dass sich manche Spieler anmaßen, berühmte Figuren aus dem Warcraftuniversum bekämpfen zu wollen."


----------



## Eox (26. April 2009)

Ich sag dazu nur:

Man sind wir Spieler IMBA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SmokinAces (26. April 2009)

zu malygos nicht wir die helden von wow die schon viel bösewichte vernichtet haben töten ihn sondern der rote drachenschwarm deswegen ist dein aussage hinfällig

zu Yogg-Sarron die titanen waren warscheinlich schon in der lage ihn zu töten nur sie taten es nicht aus welchen gründen auch immer!

nun da Yogg-Sarron etz seine ketten abgeworfen hat und nun die exsistenz der allianz und der horde bedroht warum sollen wir uns nicht ihm entgegenstellen,


----------



## DonIcognito (26. April 2009)

Man könnte das ganze auch einfach lösen in dem die besagten Bösewichte abhauen wenns brenzlig wird, so wie Mal Ganis in HdZ 4.
Auch wenn das einem Oberbösewicht nicht ganz angemessen ist und es doch eine schwäche wiederspiegelt.


----------



## CedeoCedeo (26. April 2009)

Übrigens, 
ich habe das hier als Ticket an einen Gm geschrieben, und die Antwort war:
"Im Hardmode ist Yogg-Sarron nicht einfach zu besiegen."

No Comment.


----------



## Kief (26. April 2009)

Wie ich früher Illidan gekillt habe hab ich mir einfach gedacht es wäre ein stink normaler anderer Gegner gewesen und nicht Illidan.
So umgehe ich das Gefühl das Spiel durch gespielt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja.
Man kann es so oder so sehen.
Aber ich finde sie machen es eigl. immer gut.
Was wäre denn wenn wir jeden Boss nur bis 1% umhauen könnten und dann würden sie abhauen?
Dann würde der Thread hier wahrscheinlich "Warum macht Blizzard die Bosse alle zu _Pfeiglingen_?" heissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (26. April 2009)

Die Meinung des TE ist so, als würde man Drehbuchautoren von James Bond-Filmen vorwerfen, sie würden zu leichtfertig mit ihren Bösewichten umgehen ... es ist IHR Universum, SIE können entscheiden, was möglich ist und was nicht.

Ach, und wem ein Film oder Buch nicht gefällt, der sollte die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Figetftw! (26. April 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht... wir haben nur das AUGE! von c'thun besiegt, aber c'thun lebt noch
> 
> außerdem: nur weil du in deadmines Edwin Vancleef tötest, heißt das nicht, dass du nicht nochmal rein kannst, um den zu killen


Hast du den kampf schonmal bestritten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zuerst kommt das auge das man wegklascht ( so sauron style ) und dann kommt C Thun selber . Ich fand den kampf schon immer ganz nice mit den aufgefressen werden und so ... ein würdiger kampf für einen gott. 
Und irgendwann stirbt jeder einmal oder? also warum nicht durch uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CedeoCedeo (26. April 2009)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Die Meinung des TE ist so, als würde man Drehbuchautoren von James Bond-Filmen vorwerfen, sie würden zu leichtfertig mit ihren Bösewichten umgehen ... es ist IHR Universum, SIE können entscheiden, was möglich ist und was nicht.
> 
> Ach, und wem ein Film oder Buch nicht gefällt, der sollte die Finger davon lassen.




Haha

WoW ist weder ein Buch noch ein Film,
außerdem verstehe ich nicht dass viele so aggresiv werden,
es ging mir nicht darum Leute dazu zu bewegen mit WoW aufzuhören oder ähnliches(falls es das ist was dich aufregt)


----------



## Technocrat (26. April 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen Character selber so unterbewertest, dann raide doch einfach nicht. Ist immerhin ein Rollenspiel.



Genau. Wenn die Titanen-Weicheeier ihn nicht schaffen, heißt das ja nicht, das dieser sogenannte Gott nicht von ein paar antändigen Kämpfern nicht umgehauen werden könnte.


----------



## Monoecus (26. April 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> naja, normale menschen stimmt ja auch nicht ganz. jeder von uns ist ein held, nicht so wie ein 0815 grunzer/verkäufer in den städten und so (die sind normal). die spieler sind schon mehr eine art kleine kel'thuzads, kleine arthas'
> aber ja, ist schon ein wenig so. aber man sollte es mit der kritik nicht immer allzusehr übertreiben. malygos zu killen find ich auch, naja. er ist der inbegriff der magie und wir töten den einfach.



Malygos wird nicht von uns getötet, sondern vom roten Drachenschwarm...

In Phase 1 und 2 lacht Malygos die Gruppe aus und schreit, es mache ihm nichts aus und er würde nichteinmal einen Kratzer abgekommen...

Doch als wir dann Hilfe von Alexstrasza geschickt bekommen, töten wir ihn mit Hilfe der roten Drachen.


----------



## Kief (26. April 2009)

Abgesehen davon ist mein Char so imba r0xx0r, der haut alles in maximal 2 Schlägen down und das sogar wenn es ein Gott ist.
Also.. wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Widock (26. April 2009)

Soweit mir bekannt ist haben wir nur Inkanationen der "Götter" getötet, siehe Eye of C'thun.

Das Gleiche mit Yogg-Sarron.

Ihre "Geister" wie ich sie nun einmal nennen möchte, sollen nun in den Emerald Dream geflohen sein, wenn geflohen der richtige Ausdruck ist.

Quelle: Überall und Nirgendwo, das Thema gabs hier auch schon mehr als einmal.


----------



## Arquilis (26. April 2009)

es stimmt schon, dass man als normaler bürger azeroths nicht einfach so die mächtigsten götter auslöschen könnte. aber die spielercharaktere sind helden, die sich eben von den normalen npcs abheben und etwas besonderes in der welt sind. nun, dass man nur mithilfe von magie und ner guten rüstung götter (!) töten kann, ist auch nicht grade logisch, aber irgendwas heldenhaftes müssen die "helden" von azeroth ja vollbringen.
und mit heldenhaften taten meine ich nicht  hogger töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (26. April 2009)

naja es ist nicht so das die titanen den nicht hätten töten können sondern, sie haben ihn nicht getötet, weil die alten götter mit der welt verbunden sind und durch ihren tot ein ungleichgewicht entsteht und sich die welt verändern würde. sprich die welt wäre nicht mehr so perfekt gewesen wie von den titanen gemacht. dadurch das aber sargeras eh das gleichgewicht zerstört hat ist es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so schlimm, wenn man jetzt einfach auch die alten götter noch tötet. und die alten götter die man so töten kann also c'thun und yogg sarron sind beide geschwächt. c'thun und yogg sarron waren beide sehr lange zeit eingespeert und wurden beide im stark geschwächten zustand von helden getötet bevor sie zu mächtig werden und niemand ausser den titanen sie noch aufhalten könnte.

alles im wow universum ist plausibel zu erklären, wenn man alle gesichtspunkte betrachtet. die alten götter sind natürlich mächtig gewesen damals und niemand ausser den titanen konnte ihnen einhalt gebieten. nen sehr stark geschwächten gott kann man aber wahrscheinlich mit ein paar helden töten. es ist in etwa so als wenn ihr kaum noch leben und mana habt und dann nen haufen von low lvl leuten ankommt und euch angreift. irgendwann haben die euch auch umgehauen.


----------



## Camô (26. April 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> WoW ist weder ein Buch noch ein Film,
> außerdem verstehe ich nicht dass viele so aggresiv werden,
> es ging mir nicht darum Leute dazu zu bewegen mit WoW aufzuhören oder ähnliches(falls es das ist was dich aufregt)


WoW wird aber in Form von Büchern erzählt. Darin werden zwar eher Entstehung und Hintergründe zu den einzelnen Hauptfiguren beschrieben, aber trotzdem liegst du da falsch.
Aber was verlangst du denn von den Bossentwicklern von Blizzard? Sollen sie irgendeinen überdimensionalen Riffkriecher als T8-Content anbieten, der eine epische Schere droppt? Es hat auch viel mit Identifikation der Spieler mit dem Inhalt zu tun. Illidan, Kael'thas etc. kannte man aus den Spielen und ich fands cool, sie bekämpfen zu können.
Kommt bitte von eurer engstirnigen "Titanen-und-Götter-sind-von-25-dahergelaufenen-Pixelkriegern-nicht-zu-besiegen!"-Ansicht weg. 

Der Held wächst an seinen Aufgaben, heisst es doch so schön.


----------



## chinsai (26. April 2009)

Ist es nicht wie bei dem alten Gott in Ahn'Quiraj wo auch nur ein Auge getötet wird und der Rest noch lebt?


----------



## Kronas (26. April 2009)

chinsai schrieb:


> Ist es nicht wie bei dem alten Gott in Ahn'Quiraj wo auch nur ein Auge getötet wird und der Rest noch lebt?


wurde von blizzard bestätigt, dass c'thun tot ist, siehe oben


----------



## Quantin Talentino (26. April 2009)

was ich dazu denke?
siehe sig (unteres zitat!)


----------



## _Yo_ (26. April 2009)

Instanzen..

Auch wenn ich Malle getötet hab ist er ja nicht direkt tot da es ja immernoch außerhalb der Ini den Krieg der Drachen gibt..


Gnomeregan wird auch immernoch von lvl 28 gegnern gehalten..


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (26. April 2009)

Hast du dir eigentlich schonmal einen der Bosskämofe angesehen?

Ich kann aus erfahrung sagen:

HYJAL:
Ohne Tyrande wären wir sowas von tot

Illidan:
Akama und die olle deren namen mir net einfällt sind dabei und pwnen Illi

Malygos:
Alextrasa (ich kenne die namen nur ungefähr also verurteilt mich net für fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) schickt uns die pewpew drachenarmee

Yogg Saron:
Er ist eingesperrt und wir bekämpfen nur seine tentakeln bis er geschwärcht ist und wir ihm gegenüber treten können

Cthun:
Egal wie übermächtig du bist, wenn dir vorher wer dein auge aussticht, die arme abnimmt und mit deinen beinen fußballspielt, kannst du nicht mehr gewinnen

Kaelthas:
Ohne Imba-EpixX-Legendarys net machbar

Maggy:
Ohne sein gefängniss wären wir toast!


Also:
WIR MACHEN KEINEN BOSS OHNE HILFE!

Oder?


----------



## 4markus (26. April 2009)

Ich weis, WoW ist ein fantasy spiel ein mmorpg, aber mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn es etwas logisch in der tatsache von gegnern wär.

beispiel: 

ich hab in einem ulduar video gesehn wie diese 10 mann gruppe gegen einen riesigen krebsartigen boss gekämpft hat.

es ist mir nun egal ob ihr wisst wie er heist was er kann oder wie seine geschichte in WC und WoW ist ...

es ging mir eher nun darum das dieser boss den tank gut um das 30 fache überragt und sein fuß mit dem er den tank angreift sicher mit einer wucht einschlägt das es sicher eine stadtmauer, von mir aus OG zerrissen hät ...

boss hohlt aus ... ---> tank stellt sich einfach mal mit seinem schild dagegen ...

...

am anfang von WoW war das ganze mir noch egal ... 

da hies es für mich erst mal leveln und dann: "schau mer mal was geht!". das ganze beschäftigt mich nun ziemlich. ich finds dermaßen schade das WIR die allianz und die horde mit unseren erstellten chars einfach mal so einen apsekt, halbgott, wasweißich, teildasmichselbstums50igfacheüberragt einfach mal so in den boden stampfen können weil wir ja so verdammt geil equipt sind und unser tank der die schläge einsteckt das "Schild der Zerbröslung" hat.

wenn wir schon gegen so einen riesigen gegner antreten sollten wir ihn doch bitte nicht nur mit unseren zahnstochern angreifen sonder eher durch ausgefeilte pläne.

zb:

der boss erhält nur schaden wenn er von mir aus von der riesigen säule getroffen wird die er davor selber zerschlagen müsste weil sie einfach zu dick ist, dass wir leutchen sie umschucken könnten.

kennt ihr legend of zelda?

da gibts auch mordsbosse ... aber die ganzen sind nicht duch bloses draufhaun zu besiegen da muss jedesmal ne taktick her um ihn zu besiegen.

ich hoff es sind mehere spieler dieser meinung, dass man große bosse nicht einfach so umschlagen kann.

mfg markus


----------



## Darkfire936 (26. April 2009)

Wir töten Jogg-Saron auch nicht alleine.Die 4Wächtern von Ulduar helfen uns dabei Und ohne die Wächter ist der Kampf dann nur für die größten Helden von Azeroth


----------



## Hotgoblin (26. April 2009)

Man Leute es ist nur ein Spiel...

Wenn ihr nicht wollt das die Bosse
gekillt werdet dann hört auf mit WoW
zockt schön WC3 und lasst neue Infos
zu Bosse die man dann noch killen kann
nicht an euch ran fertig...


----------



## Jurok (26. April 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass Yogg-Sarron nun sterblich ist, und normale Menschen, Gnome, Orcs etc. ihn töten können, kommt WoW wie ich finde, zu einem Ende.
> Yogg-Sarron, im Trailer zu Ulduar als so schreckliches Monster beschrieben, dass nicht mal die Titanen ihn töten wollten, kann von uns Spielern getötet werden.
> Ich finde, Blizzard geht mit dem Warcraft-Universum etwas leichtfertig um.
> 
> Was denkt ihr dazu?



Wie schon gesagt, sind wir Helden. Thrall z.B. ist Schamane oder Jaina ist Magierin, dieses Klassen gibt es ganz normal. Wir sind zwar nicht so Stark wie diese Story Charaktere, aber mit genug Leuten lassen selbst diese sich in die Knie zwingen. Wenn wir keine Chance gegen diese "Bösewichte" hätten, könnten wir alles mit ansehen und nicht an der Geschichte sozusagen teil haben. Zudem bei vielen Boss Kämpfen hat man auch eben Hilfe von starken Persönlichkeiten und egal wie mächtig jmd. ist, ich denke JEDER hat so seine Schwachstellen.

Ich find es ganz gut das es relativ schnell geht, denn das hängt im Prinzip noch alles mit Warcraft 3 zusammen. Außerdem sind diese Bosse jetzt innerhalb von 4 Jahren gefallen, wie stellst dir das vor? Das wir dann nach 10 Jahren WoW endlich Naxxramas (Classic) betreten und Kel'thuzad töten? Wär ja noch schlimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Arthas war ja auch nur ein einziger Paladin und er hat Kel auseinandergenommen. Und wenn mans ganz genau nimmt biste da mit ihm auf Stufe 4 oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir werden bestimmt bald rausfinden was passiert wenn alle alten Götter sterben, vielleicht ist das der anfang einer neuen Geschichte in Azeroth. Denn wenn alles Böse vorerst gekillt wurde, fängt früher oder später eh wieder alles mit neuen Gestalten an. 

Frag mich bloß wie sie das im end effekt von der Story her machen. Bringen sie Warcraft 4 raus, das die Geschichte weiter voran treibt?? Was passiert dann mit WoW?? Bleibt da die Zeit erstmal stehen und irgendwann kommt ein Add On dessen Intro anfängt mit "400 Jahre später"?? Bin mal gespannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (26. April 2009)

Vieleicht sieht man auch manches falsch für MalGanis ist HDZ 4 z.b. nur ein Spielchen um Artas zu locken wer weiss ^^


----------



## fabdiem (26. April 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Ich finde, Blizzard geht mit dem Warcraft-Universum etwas leichtfertig um.
> 
> Was denkt ihr dazu?



ähem illidan, kiljedean (kp wie der geschrieben wird) , yogg saron, arthas

leute immer das gleiche ...

heult mal einfach nicht


----------



## pnxdome (26. April 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit Warcraft-Fan, und damit meine ich das Online-Spiel und die Strategiespiele.
> Ich dachte lange Zeit, dass WoW die Geschichte von Warcraft III gut fortsetzt, und auch gute neue Elemente einbringt.
> Nun komme ich aber zu einem Punkt, an dem ich dies nicht mehr sagen kann.
> ...



*FAIL!*
Sie durften ihn(/sie) nicht töten!

Die Alten Götter haben das Land verwunschen, wenn die alten Götter sterben, wird auch Azeroth zerstört.

Deswegen haben die Titanen sie nicht gekillt.

Solange du als Spieler nicht alle Alten Götter ( Gab nur Vermutungen zur Anzahl ) tötest, gibts auch noch Azeroth.



ACH und PS:

Malygos und Kil'Jaeden wurden *geschlagen* NICHT getötet.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. April 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit Warcraft-Fan, und damit meine ich das Online-Spiel und die Strategiespiele.
> Ich dachte lange Zeit, dass WoW die Geschichte von Warcraft III gut fortsetzt, und auch gute neue Elemente einbringt.
> Nun komme ich aber zu einem Punkt, an dem ich dies nicht mehr sagen kann.
> ...



wars ned mit cthun auch so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Firé_Loki (26. April 2009)

Also ich finds gut das die bosse sterblich geworden sind und keine neuen NOCH NIE dagewesenen wie ihr es wollt bosse einzufügen...
Wäre doch dumm dann würden sich alle wieder beschweren:"was ist mit Kel, C´Thun, Yogg saron...
Von daher wären neue bosse da würde man flammen.
Sind die jetztigen da flammed man auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CedeoCedeo (26. April 2009)

Es tut mir leid dass ich das hier im Buffed-Forum gepostet habe.
Wenn ich nächstes etwas sagen möchte schreibe ich einfach:

"Bitte flamet mich und beleidigt mich als mimimi-thread-macher"


----------



## CedeoCedeo (26. April 2009)

Oh und danke an Leute die freundlich und interessiert waren.
Die Dauer-Aggressiven Leute bräuchten ein eigenes Forum!


----------



## CedeoCedeo (26. April 2009)

4markus schrieb:


> Ich weis, WoW ist ein fantasy spiel ein mmorpg, aber mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn es etwas logisch in der tatsache von gegnern wär.
> 
> beispiel:
> 
> ...



Amen


----------



## Darnak (26. April 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Hast du den kampf schonmal bestritten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also ich muss sagen DU HAST RECHT! Vollkommen.. wenn alle die solche threats eröffnen so denken würden.. wäre di emeinung der spieler anders =)


----------



## Camô (26. April 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid dass ich das hier im Buffed-Forum gepostet habe.
> Wenn ich nächstes etwas sagen möchte schreibe ich einfach:
> 
> "Bitte flamet mich und beleidigt mich als mimimi-thread-macher"






CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Oh und danke an Leute die freundlich und interessiert waren.
> Die Dauer-Aggressiven Leute bräuchten ein eigenes Forum!


Jetzt auch noch die Mitleidsschiene.

Du hast

a) nicht einmal versucht, die SuFu zu benutzen, denn Threads dieser Art gibt es immer, wenn Blizz neue Inhalte liefert. Darauf ragieren Leute schon mal empfindlich

und

b) nur kritisiert und keine sinnvollen Argumente geliefert. Genausowenig gehst du nicht auf zahlreiche Posts ein, die dich nach Verbesserungsvorschlägen bitten, u.a. von mir.

Deswegen ist es nur ein mimimi was demnächst zurecht geschlossen wird.


----------



## Fearforfun (26. April 2009)

Soweit ich weiß tötend man auch nur einen hauch der macht von Yogg-Saron, der hat es ja immer noch nicht geschafft vollständig aus seinem gefängniss auszubrechen, bei dem AQ boss war das ja auch nur 1 seiner augen.


----------



## J3st3r (26. April 2009)

Arquilis schrieb:


> es stimmt schon, dass man als normaler bürger azeroths nicht einfach so die mächtigsten götter auslöschen könnte. aber die spielercharaktere sind helden, die sich eben von den normalen npcs abheben und etwas besonderes in der welt sind. nun, dass man nur mithilfe von magie und ner guten rüstung götter (!) töten kann, ist auch nicht grade logisch, aber irgendwas heldenhaftes müssen die "helden" von azeroth ja vollbringen.
> und mit heldenhaften taten meine ich nicht  hogger töten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann gibts ja mehr helden als normalos o.O


----------



## Zurrak (26. April 2009)

Versteh ich nicht warum alle der Meinung sind, sie würden Götter töten?! Das war in AQ40 EIN Auge und kein Gott. OK das eine Auge gehörte einem Gott aber es bleibt EIN!!! Auge und beim Jörg Sarron ist es ein Maul das man killt. 
Also keiner von euch hat jemals einen ganzen Gott gekillt.


----------



## CedeoCedeo (26. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Jetzt auch noch die Mitleidsschiene.
> 
> Du hast
> 
> a) nicht einmal versucht, die SuFu zu benutzen, denn Threads dieser Art gibt es immer, wenn Blizz neue Inhalte liefert. Darauf ragieren Leute schon mal empfindlich




Ich soll die SuchFunktion benutzen um die Meinung von Leuten über ein Thema rauszufinden?
OK


----------



## Camô (26. April 2009)

4markus schrieb:


> Ich weis, WoW ist ein fantasy spiel ein mmorpg, aber mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn es etwas logisch in der tatsache von gegnern wär.
> 
> beispiel:
> 
> ...


Zugegeben, realistisch ist das nicht unbedingt. Aber sieh es doch einfach von der spieltechnischen Seite aus. Blizzard musste Abstriche beim Realismus vornehmen, damit das Gameplay nicht darunter leidet.

Stell dir mal Folgendes vor: 25 wackere Helden kämpfen in einigen Monaten gegen Arthas. Hätte er die gleiche Körpergröße wie der Todesrittertank, wären fast alle Melees verwirrt, wer denn nun wer ist. Man würde schnell die Übersicht verlieren und der Kampf wäre zusätzlich erschwert. 
In HDZ4 ist Arthas nicht größer als wir. Beim Kampf gegen ihn wird er bestimmt ähnlich groß sein wie Illidan oder Kael'thas.

Bei Titanen stelle ich mir aber auch keine durchschnittlich großen Gegner vor - sondern gigantische Monster. 
Es ist auch nicht realistisch, dass wir durcheinander durchgehen können, aber anders wäre es undenkbar.

Seht das doch bitte auch von der Spielbarkeit des Spiels aus, Blizzard wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (26. April 2009)

Zanny schrieb:


> Das übel hat schon seinen Lauf genommen als damals C'thun und Kel'thuzad auf der Abschussliste standen.
> Die hätten mal lieber neue Geschichten erfinden sollen und so einmal pro Addon eine Namhafte Persönlichkeit der WoW Geschichte zum Abschuss stellen sollen. Und nicht wie in TBC gleich die volle Ladung




Meinst du das nur in WC 3 Persönlichkeiten vorkommen um die sich das Warcraft universum dreht ?  Sargeras, Deathwing, weitere Götter, Das was man bis jetzt In WoW gesehen hat ist ein kleiner Bruchteil von dem was die ganze Warcaft Geschichtge zu bieten hat... Es handelt halt nicht alles basierendauf  WC3 (welches aber meist der einzige Teil  btw das einzigste ist was 99 % der Spieler kennen und geschichtlich haben noch weniger leute als 1 % was drauf.


----------



## Camô (26. April 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Ich soll die SuchFunktion benutzen um die Meinung von Leuten über ein Thema rauszufinden?
> OK


Ja was denn sonst?? Oder was willst du mit dem Thread bezwecken?? Du wolltest dir doch die Meinungen der User durchlesen. Die werden sich seit den letzten Inhalten nicht geändert haben, weswegen du Yogg-Sarron auch in einem alten Thread thematisieren kannst.

Eigentor würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## Melz (26. April 2009)

Ist der yogg saron kampf nicht so das uns die 4 Wächter helfen können dabei?easymode halt.


----------



## Denilio (26. April 2009)

Also ich finde das was Blizzard macht schon richtig
weil was sollte man den sonst besiegen wenn Blizz nich die ganzen Bösewichte in die Inis packt und es können ja nicht alle starken "Götter" aus der Geschichte für immer aufgehoben werden sodass man sie nie killt. Wenn Blizz in die Inis nur irgendwelche No-Names packen würde dann würden wieder alle rumheulen also is das schon richtig
und es gibt ja noch genug "Material"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightskill (26. April 2009)

man killt btw nur das Gehirn von Yogg und nich den Typen an sich


----------



## Alohajoe (26. April 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Ich finde, Blizzard geht mit dem Warcraft-Universum etwas leichtfertig um.
> 
> Was denkt ihr dazu?


Ich finde, Blizzard kann mit dem Warcraft-Universum machen, was es will. Schließlich hat Blizzard es erfunden, und sie bestimmen, was damit passiert.

Davon mal abgesehen: Du findest es vielleicht interessant, in jeder Instanz einen Orc oder Menschen als Endboss zu haben (um es mal etwas überspitzt darzustellen). Viele andere Spieler tun das nicht, und wollen Abwechslung. Und es ist obendrein eine gute Motivation, einen Alten Gott töten zu können, oder nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (26. April 2009)

4markus schrieb:


> der boss erhält nur schaden wenn er von mir aus von der riesigen säule getroffen wird die er davor selber zerschlagen müsste weil sie einfach zu dick ist, dass wir leutchen sie umschucken könnten.
> 
> kennt ihr legend of zelda?
> 
> ...



Ok dann würde das komplette Gameplay geändert werden müssen - WoW wäre nicht mehr das, was es mal war und Blizzard könnte dicht machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du realistische Kämpfe willst, spiel ein Strategie/ - oder Egoshooterspiel. 

Es war beim Kampf gegen das erste Schwein/ den ersten Wolf/ den ersten Untoten auch nicht realistisch, dass diese nach dem ersten Schwerthieb noch standen.


----------



## Serpen (26. April 2009)

Was würdest du bitteschön ohne die Bosse machen?
Ich meine hey es ist viel epischer einen alten Gott umzunieten als na sagen wir n Kobold o.ä.
Wenn Blizz das machen würde , Z-Bosse in Raids zu packen (und außerdem keine Geschichte haben) würden Threads kommen a la Ey packt ma richtige Bosse in die Raids.

Außerdem muss ja WC4 nicht mit den alten Spezies weitergehen sondern da kann Blizz Kobolde hinstellen (ok unwahrscheinlich) und denen eine Geschichte geben warum wir die jetzt ins Nirvana schicken.

Geh jetzt Kobolde klatschen


MFG


----------



## Rekor (26. April 2009)

An alle nochmal:
Man hat in AQ nicht nur das Auge von C'thun eliminiert sondern den ganzen Gott.
Wurde selbst mit bei einem Bluepost bestätigt.


----------



## CedeoCedeo (26. April 2009)

Ich hätte mir das folgendermaßen vorgestellt:

Man bekämpft in Ulduar die Bosse, die es im Moment auch gibt, mit Ausnahme von Yogg-Sarron.
Diesen trifft man in Form von bessesen Bossen, das heißt, Yogg-Sarron kontrolliert sie sozusagen.
Die "besessenen" Bosse werden zufällig ausgewählt (ausgenommen der FlammenLeviathan)
Ein entsprechender Grafikeffekt, zusätzliche Fähigkeiten, und zusätzliche Beute sorgen für den Unterschied.
Es sollte mehrere bessesene Bosse geben, mit jedem wird der Kampf schwerer.
Trotzdem sollte es so wirken, als ob Yogg-Sarron mit dem Raid spielt.
Am ende trefft ihr Yogg-Sarron in einer unbekämpfbaren Form, er hält euch eine Rede, verspottet euch und verschwindet.
Das gäbe außerdem zusätzliche Herausforderung, da (ausgenommen der FlammenLeviathan), jeder Boss besessen sein kann!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (26. April 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir das folgendermaßen vorgestellt:
> 
> Man bekämpft in Ulduar die Bosse, die es im Moment auch gibt, mit Ausnahme von Yogg-Sarron.
> Diesen trifft man in Form von bessesen Bossen, das heißt, Yogg-Sarron kontrolliert sie sozusagen.
> ...


Vielleicht hat Blizzard das mit Arthas vor? Das kommt vielen Leuten auch spanisch vor, wenn sie den Lichking himself töten könnten.


----------



## pnxdome (26. April 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir das folgendermaßen vorgestellt:
> 
> Man bekämpft in Ulduar die Bosse, die es im Moment auch gibt, mit Ausnahme von Yogg-Sarron.
> Diesen trifft man in Form von bessesen Bossen, das heißt, Yogg-Sarron kontrolliert sie sozusagen.
> ...




? Die Watcher ( Freya, Hodir, Mimiron und der, dessen Name mir entfallen ist ) sind von Yogg-Saron besessen. ( Dem Dialog nach Ende des Kampfes zu entnehmen ).

Und @


> kennt ihr legend of zelda?
> 
> da gibts auch mordsbosse ... aber die ganzen sind nicht duch bloses draufhaun zu besiegen da muss jedesmal ne taktick her um ihn zu besiegen.



Jo, Allerdings gehts hier um die Lore. Und in Zelda ist die Lore wiederkehrend.
In ( Fast, bis auf einige Ausnahmen ) Teilen kämpte der tapfere Recke LINK gegen den ober Bösewicht GANON(-DORF) um die wunderhübsche ZELDA zu befreien und um zu verhindern, dass das TRIFORCE in die Hände von GANON(-DORF) gelangt.

BTW: Da WoW ein MMO ist, und auch ständig erweitert ( -> Patches ) wird, könnten die Entwickler - falls Bossmangel - einfach an der Story rumschrauben, nochn Bösewicht einbauen, und *BOOOM* haben sie wieder DEN Boss schlichthin - Ist soweit ich weiß sogar schon passiert, allerdings weiß ich nicht ( mehr ) wo/wann/wieso das war.


----------



## neon1705 (26. April 2009)

sry aber du sagtestest das du mit der story immer hinterher gekommen bist verstehst aber nicht wieso yoog saron tötbar ist?Oo

also im video von ensidia ist doch wohl klar und deutlich zu erkennen das die 4 wächter oder hüter von yogg saron im raum sind und ihn herbeirufen und er am anfang ein schild hat was die spieler erst einmal zerstören müssen 

und ausserdem was würde es bringen wen yoog saron unterblich wäre?Oo er war es nie und wir es auch nie sein nur weil er eienr der alten götter ist oder zumindest so genannt wird

also du solltest echt nochmal deine story quellen überprüfen 

ich finde das soweit alles gepasst hat mit der story natürlich ist es schade das einige charaktere auf der abschussliste stehen die ans herz gewachen sind abe sein wir mal ehrlich take that lebt doch auch net ewig oder? und es gibt immer platz für neue helden seht euch varian wyrnn an war total unbekannt und jetz ist er könig von stormwind und auf einmal feiern ihn alle wie ein großen das meine ich so ist es doch schön


----------



## SchokoMac (26. April 2009)

yo das mit tbc war ziemlich schade, die wohl übelsten bösewichte aufeinmal , illidan , archi , und kil jeadan.

ich finde die sollten kel thuzad sich für die erweiterung nach wotlk lassen um wieder zu den alten gebieten zurück kehrern wo eig. alles angefangen hat.


----------



## Huntermoon (26. April 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit Warcraft-Fan, und damit meine ich das Online-Spiel und die Strategiespiele.
> Ich dachte lange Zeit, dass WoW die Geschichte von Warcraft III gut fortsetzt, und auch gute neue Elemente einbringt.
> Nun komme ich aber zu einem Punkt, an dem ich dies nicht mehr sagen kann.
> ...


"Es ist nicht tot, was Ewig liegt, und in ferner Zeit wird selbst der Tod besiegt"


----------



## Jajaiskla (26. April 2009)

Also ich finds Blödsinn mit den Titanen, weil die können die alten Götter killen und wenn wir die Titanen killen z.B. Loken,Freya usw. wieso sollten wir dann nicht auch Yogg-Saron killen können?

Also Blizzard wird schon wissen was sie machen.


----------



## pnxdome (26. April 2009)

SchokoMac schrieb:


> yo das mit tbc war ziemlich schade, die wohl übelsten bösewichte aufeinmal , illidan , archi , und kil jeadan.
> 
> ich finde die sollten kel thuzad sich für die erweiterung nach wotlk lassen um wieder zu den alten gebieten zurück kehrern wo eig. alles angefangen hat.



Und hättest du meinen Post oben gelesen hättest du jetzt gewusst, dass Kil'Jaeden *Nicht TOT ist.*


EdIt:



> Also ich finds Blödsinn mit den Titanen, weil die können die alten Götter killen und wenn wir die Titanen killen z.B. Loken,Freya usw. wieso sollten wir dann nicht auch Yogg-Saron killen können?



Weil man Weder Freya, Hodir noch Mimiron oder einen der anderen Watcher killt?
 Ihr kloppt die auf 1%, dann kommt son Dialog vonwegen " Hachherje, Sorry, wollt ich net, hier euer Loot, und Tschüss *Bubble Hearth* "

Wer die Algalon Sounds angehört hat, weiß, dass man nichteinmal Algalon tötet.


----------



## M.A.U.L. (26. April 2009)

Wurde in WC 3 nicht auch ein Alter Gott (Vergessener) gekillt?
Von Arthas und Nerub`sowieso?

Ok C´thun ist tot nicht nur sein Auge,aber vieleicht ist der ja noch (größer) also hat in Phase 2 immer noch nicht sein Ganzen Körper gezeigt.

Zu Ulduar kann ich nix sagen da war ich noch nicht drinne.

Und Ragnaros MUSS ja auch nicht Tot sein.Wir haben ja nur seinen Hammer Geplündert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldschurke (26. April 2009)

pnxdome schrieb:


> Und hättest du meinen Post oben gelesen hättest du jetzt gewusst, dass Kil'Jaeden *Nicht TOT ist.*


Danke das du dem mal die Meinung gesagt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wollt ich eig auch grad schreiben Wer die Story net kennt sollte sich aus so einem Thread rauslassen oder nur lesen
Kil`Jaeden wurde nur aus unserer Welt zurück geprügelt und somit ist er wieder in seiner bis einmal der grosse Tag kommt an dem wir ihn vlt selber niederprügeln doch das wird sehr sehr schwer sein Weil Kil'Jaeden geschwächt war als wir ihn zurückgeschlagen haben...


----------



## m1chel (26. April 2009)

SchokoMac schrieb:


> yo das mit tbc war ziemlich schade, die wohl übelsten bösewichte aufeinmal , illidan , archi , und kil jeadan.
> 
> ich finde die sollten kel thuzad sich für die erweiterung nach wotlk lassen um wieder zu den alten gebieten zurück kehrern wo eig. alles angefangen hat.



das sind ja nur doe Obermacker, die was mit der Legion zu tun haben.
ist in Nordend dann das Thema die Geißel ,und in classic ?

Dann finde ich schon unlogischer, das uns irgendwelche Bischofe Magie der oberste Stufen beibringen.


----------



## Nagostyrian (26. April 2009)

In BC wurde ein Boss getötet. Illidan
Archimonde ist schon längst tot, man hat da nur nochmal geholfen.
Kil'Jaeden wurde besiegt, nicht getötet


----------



## Marvîn (26. April 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach muss man das alles ganz anders sehen...

der Tod ist ja in WoW anders definiert als bei uns,
wenn n Char stirbt läuft er zur Leiche. 

Wieso dann nichzt auch Bosse killn, 
und die dann auch zur Leiche laufen lassen (dauert halt immer bis zum Ende der ID, naja die sind halt lahm...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (26. April 2009)

Ist es eigentlich nicht so, dass wir nur gegen Bilder von Göttern spielen? Deren Seelen sind doch im Smaragdgrünen-Traum (Emerald Dream)


----------



## airace (26. April 2009)

Bloodydudu schrieb:


> Also ich finds Blödsinn mit den Titanen, weil die können die alten Götter killen und wenn wir die Titanen killen z.B. Loken,Freya usw. wieso sollten wir dann nicht auch Yogg-Saron killen können?
> 
> Also Blizzard wird schon wissen was sie machen.



ähm Loken und Freya sin KEINE Titanen.... 

naja nun zu Yogg-saron... im Kampf helfen dir die besiegten (nicht getöteten) Watcher....

aber Blizz werden die Bosse schon nicht ausgehen...

Kawum! Puff! Peng! und schon haben wir schon wieder einen neuen Ober bösewicht :-) 

so schnell geht das bei blizz 

mfg airace


----------



## -TraderJoe- (26. April 2009)

Frag dich mal ( oder euch ), warum es " World of *Warcraft* " heisst...
Was ist dir den lieber? 

1. Ein WoW mit neu erfundenen Raidbossen?

2. Oder ein WoW mit all den Bösewichten aus den Warcraft teilen?

Wenns dir nicht gefällt, hör doch auf.

Und dann heult ihr rum, das mit BC alles auf einmal kam. Ist doch auch besser so, wird man auf längerer Zeit bei der Stange gehalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandalore (26. April 2009)

Naja Fail sag ich da nur. Die Titanen haben es nicht GEWAGT ihn zu töten. Das heißt weder, das sie es nicht geschafft haben, noch das sie zu schwach waren. 
Die Titanen habe schlichtweg nur erkannt, das die Alten Götter vielzu sehr mit Azeroth verbunden sind, das es durchaus die Welt aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht hätte, alles zu töten. 
Hatte zur Folge => Alles vernichtet. 
Das gleich gilt auch für die Drachen-Aspekte. 1 ist schon tot(Malygos), der andere kommt bald (Netharion=>Deathwing)
Das wir ihn jetzt töten sollen, hat eher den Ursprung, das der Kerker der Titanen nicht ausgereicht hat, um ihn seiner ganzen Macht zu berauben. 
Die anderen 3 noch lebenden Götter sind ja unterm ehemaligen Brunnen der Ewigkeit gefangen. Und die haben es ja bekanntlich geschafft, Neltharion zum Wahnsinn zu treiben. Alles nachzulesen in der Krieg der Ahnen-Trilogie.
Das Problem ist für mich einfach, das diverse Leute wie Malygos und in meinen Augen auch Illidan zu unrecht von Blizzard getötet werden. Im Fall von Malygos werde ich regelrecht traurig, wenn man ließt, wie Fröhlich und nett er vor dem Verrat von Neltharion war. 
Und Illidan.... naja er war halt schon immer ein bisschen Machtgeil und auf sich Fixiert. Aber im Endeffekt war er nur in Tyrande verliebt, die sich dann aber für Malfurion entschieden hat. Oh... Offtopic.

Naja, Yogg Sarron zu töten ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit, seinen Einfluss zu beenden. Selbst die Drachen haben keine anderen Möglichkeit. Was es im Endeffekt für Auswirkungen auf Azeroth haben wird.... man kann nur Spekulieren. Aber passt ja zu Menschheit ^^ 

Aber vll. ists ja auch ein Grundstein für neue Gegner


----------



## phipush1 (26. April 2009)

> man killt btw nur das Gehirn von Yogg und nich den Typen an sich



achso ja klar der gute lebt also ohne sein gehirn weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamor (26. April 2009)

Wir Spieler sind eben imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredhold (26. April 2009)

wenn du rollenspielern willst geh auf ne larp...


----------



## Anburak-G (26. April 2009)

phipush1 schrieb:


> achso ja klar der gute lebt also ohne sein gehirn weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht wird er dann Politiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zum Thema:

Wie schon Jemand gesagt hat, es ist IHR (Blizzard) Spiel nicht unseres, also lass sie machen was sie wollen.

Wenn meine Stammkneipe plötzlich zum Gay-Club wird, dann geh ich da halt nicht mehr hin ;-)


----------



## *Quicksilver* (26. April 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Ich finde, Blizzard geht mit dem Warcraft-Universum etwas leichtfertig um.
> 
> Was denkt ihr dazu?



Mit etwas dass sie selber erschaffen haben können sie machen was sie wollen. Selbst wenn es heißt es als Klopapier zu verwenden. Ich denke du brauchst ein RL.


----------



## youngceaser (26. April 2009)

naja ich sags mal so für casuals wird es wolh sehr schwer ihn zu töten von dem her ist er für manche schon unsterblich, doch soweit ich weis kämpftm an wie auch in aq40 nur gegen einen teil von ihm


----------



## Avri (26. April 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema:
> 
> Wie schon Jemand gesagt hat, es ist IHR (Blizzard) Spiel nicht unseres, also lass sie machen was sie wollen.



Nun, aber das Spiel lebt von uns und die Interessen der Spieler zu erfüllen, ist sicherlich nicht schädlich für Blizzard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (26. April 2009)

Auch Illidan hat mal klein angefangen. Bisschen Talent, bisschen Übung, neue Augen von Sargeras, bisschen equip in form einiger Relikte wie die Glaves und der Schädel des Gul'Dan machen ihn halt stark.
Aber nicht stärker als 25 Mann, die ebenfalls ein paar Relikte gesammelt haben.

Des Weiteren gab es im Warcraft-Universum auch Charaktere, die ohne besonders günstige Umstände an große Macht gelangt sind, wie z.B. Khadgar, Rhonin, Aegwynn (ja, das sind alles Mages..denkt mal drüber nach^^) Aegwynn hat im Alleingang den Avatar von Sargeras besiegt, welcher übrigens stärker als jeder einzelne Alte Gott ist.

Wieso könnt ihr nicht einsehen, dass 25 Helden jedes Individuum im Universum in die Knie zwingen können?


----------



## Yoranox (26. April 2009)

Also ohne meine vorposter gelesen zu haben...(man vergebe mir):

man darf das wort "Gott" da nicht zu wörtlich nehmen.man dachte es wären götter aber in wahrheit kamen sie erst nach den titanen auf azeroth aber die bemerkten sie zu spät.die "götter" sind parasiten die sich in welten einnisten und sie zermürben.dadurch das die titanen sie so spät bemerkt haben waren sie so fest mit der welt verbunden das wenn sie sie getötet hätten azeroth ebenfalls zerstört wäre.das ist der grund warum sie noch leben. das liegt nicht daran das sie sie nich töten wollten/konnten weil sie so stark sind...daher erklärts warum er getötet werden kann von sterblichen.ABER der seltsame punkt an der sache ist der das jetzt azroth zerfallen müsste weil man den parasit und damit den wirt dazu getötet hat ?!?


----------



## Thoor (26. April 2009)

Die alten Götter waren laut der Lore so böse das selbst die Titanen sie fürchteten, und die sind immerhin die mächtigsten Wesen des Universums, und dann kommen wir ein paar "Helden" und klatschen ihn eben mal um... Alles klar erinnert mich an Malygos

Ach ja und die Götter waren VOR den Titanen auf der Erde... Die Titanen zogen von Planet zu Planet um Ordnung herzustellen...


----------



## Darerus93 (26. April 2009)

Naja ist sicher das er dann wirklich tot ist und nicht einfach mal wiederkommt oder so ein Mist ? Außerdem wenn man sich darüber aufregt könnte man auch gleich sagen man kann jede Ini nur 1x raiden da die alle dann ja Tot sind, wieso sind sie den nach einer Woche wieder da ? Eigentlich könnte das dann auch nur eine Gruppe 1 mal machen.


----------



## Moktheshock (26. April 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Hast du den kampf schonmal bestritten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^ C thun is toll da er sogar auf 80 noch spaß macht durch seinen beam zu beginn ich sah da schon 80er raids umkippen da einer nicht aufgepasst hat. :-)


----------



## Annovella (26. April 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Ich finde, Blizzard geht mit dem Warcraft-Universum etwas leichtfertig um.



Made my Day xDDDDD
Blizzard ist Gott in dem Warcraft-Universum, von daher können sie auch KOMPLETT frei entscheiden WER nun sterblich ist und WER nicht <.<


----------



## boonfish (26. April 2009)

C'thun= tot (nicht nur Auge)
Yogg saron= tot (nicht nur Hirn^^)
Kil'jeaden= nicht tot (wurde davon abgehalten in unsere Welt zu kommen)
...
und bei sogut wie allen Endbossen war der Sieg nur möglich da wir von mächtigen Verbündeten Hilfe bekamen. Daher finde ich fast alle Endbossbegegnungen glaubhaft. Inwiefern Azeroth unter der vernichtung von C'tun und Yogg saron leiden >müsste< weiß wohl keiner genau.

Aber einige Fakten sind mir sehr unschlüssig.
zb: 1. in wc3 the frozen throne kämpft man kurz mit Arthas und Anub'arak persönlich in Azjol nerub/ Ahn-kahet gegen Yogg saron himself, also was soll die neue Lorewendung vonwegen geschwächt in Ulduar gefangen, wenn er sich mit seinem gesamten Körper in Azjol nerub/ Ahn-kahet rumtreiben konnte...
     2. der gesamte Kampf gegen Archimonde in hdz3 macht auch überhauptkeinen Sinn. in wc3 haut er nach 45min mit einem schlag dein ganzes lager um. Und er könnte von keinen Helden der welt (auch nicht thrall+jaina+tyrande+malfurion) besiegt werden. Nur die reine Macht der Natur in Form von tausenden Irrwischen konnte ihn bezwingen. Dann kommen in WoW 25 Helden, die kaum stärker sind als die Wachen der Camps, und klatschen ihn um...

vllt macht das aber auch irgendwo sinn und mir fehlen nur die Hintergrundinfos.


----------



## Voo16 (26. April 2009)

Nightskill schrieb:


> man killt btw nur das Gehirn von Yogg und nich den Typen an sich



Stimm "nur" das Gehirn ,wenns weiter nix ist.
Stell dir vor ,stell dir vor ! wir hätten einer seiner 10000000000000 ? Münder gekillt :O


----------



## Moktheshock (26. April 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> C'thun= tot (nicht nur Auge)
> Yogg saron= tot (nicht nur Hirn^^)
> Kil'jeaden= nicht tot (wurde davon abgehalten in unsere Welt zu kommen)
> ...
> ...



du hast den hdz3 kampf schon mit erlebt oder ?


----------



## Toni4444 (26. April 2009)

Leute,Leute...habt ihr eventuell schonmal bemerkt,das man im Laufe des Spiels Dinge bekommt,die sich Ausrüstung nennen?
Ist ja nicht so das wir mit 08/15 Crap von Schmied im Supermarkt rumrennen,sondern bekommt nach und nach mächtiegere Artefakte,magische Rüstungen und Waffen.
Daher kommt's ja auch,T 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,macht Sinn,was ^.^?


----------



## Rudawiki (26. April 2009)

Wie Yoranox ein paar Posts vorher geschrieben hat - ich denke auch der Knackpunkt ist die Bezeichung als "Gott". Unter Gott verstehe ich eigentlich eher ein allmächtiges unsterbliches Wesen, von daher kann ich das Bauchgrummeln des Threaderstellers nachvollziehen dass man hier so ein Wesen töten können soll.
Da hätte sich Blizzard vielleicht einen anderen Begriff aussuchen sollen, dann würde es sich schon viel besser verdauen lassen. Wobei aber natürlich auch im Cthulhu-Mythos von H.P. Lovecraft, an denen die alten Götter in Wow doch sehr offensichtlich angelehnt sind, diese Wesenheiten Götter genannt werden, sie können die "Schuld" an dem Begriff bei Bedarf also einfach weiterschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Übrigens geht es mir bei den Burning Crusade Bossen umgekehrt - in Warcraft 3 waren das "ganz normale" Helden die ich in den Kampagnen gespielt habe, und die auch durchaus von 4-5 normalen Gegnereinheiten zerlegt werden konnten. Warum man jetzt plötzlich 25 der stärksten&bestausgerüstetsten Helden braucht um Illidan oder Arthas (alleine!) zu töten kommt mir widerum komisch vor, kann aber ohne Probleme darüber hinwegsehen (nicht dass ich je bis zu ihnen gekommen wäre/kommen werde...).


----------



## Mirodas (26. April 2009)

Ach, der olle Yoggi...^^

Ne, ich finde es ganz gut, dass man auch die alten Götter legen darf. Warum? Irgendwie muss ja eines Tages die World Of Warcraft Story weitergeführt werden und irgendwas braucht es ja auch um die ganzen Epicverrückten zufriedenzustellen.

Irgendwann kommt Arthi, Kil Jaeden und wie die alten Bekannten nicht noch alle heißen und dann?! Ja...dann muss was neues her und wieso nicht die Sache mit den alten Göttern weiterführen, wenn alle tot sind...

Vielleicht geht Azeroth unter, vielleicht wird es in ein furchtbares Chaos gestürzt und genau da kann dann ein World of Warcraft 2 beginnen! Stellt euch ein Azeroth vor, das noch schlimmer korrumpiert, zerstört, ach was weiß ich, ist, ein Azeroth mit neuen Landschaften...stellt euch den Wald von Elwyn brennend vor, weil irgendwie die ganze Natur im Popo ist, weil die Götter auf die Stabilität der Natur mal Einfluss hatten...

Blizz wird sich schon was dabei denken, wenn sie die Götter verbraten und ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass eine gewisse Storyline hinter allem steckt, die erst mit Ende von WoW 1 aufgedeckt wird und wo WoW 2 schließlich nahtlos anknüpft...mir würds gefallen!


----------



## pnxdome (27. April 2009)

Waldschurke schrieb:


> Danke das du dem mal die Meinung gesagt hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, und es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass man dem nocheinmal gegenübertreten kann. Wer weiß, vielleicht wird man ja ~ so um das dreifache vergrößert ( Größentechnisch ) damit das ganze "authentischer" rüberkommt, aber dass er, sowie Deathwing und Azshara noch auf der Abschussliste stehen, ist irgendwie vorprogrammiert

EDIT:


> 2. der gesamte Kampf gegen Archimonde in hdz3 macht auch überhauptkeinen Sinn. in wc3 haut er nach 45min mit einem schlag dein ganzes lager um. Und er könnte von keinen Helden der welt (auch nicht thrall+jaina+tyrande+malfurion) besiegt werden. Nur die reine Macht der Natur in Form von tausenden Irrwischen konnte ihn bezwingen. Dann kommen in WoW 25 Helden, die kaum stärker sind als die Wachen der Camps, und klatschen ihn um...



* Castet Berseker * V_V OMFG!
Im HDZ4 Endfight wird er *AUCH VON WISPs GEKILLT! **Kaffeepause nach dem Adrenalin*

Edit2:


> man darf das wort "Gott" da nicht zu wörtlich nehmen.man dachte es wären götter aber in wahrheit kamen sie erst nach den titanen auf azeroth aber die bemerkten sie zu spät.die "götter" sind parasiten die sich in welten einnisten und sie zermürben.dadurch das die titanen sie so spät bemerkt haben waren sie so fest mit der welt verbunden das wenn sie sie getötet hätten azeroth ebenfalls zerstört wäre.das ist der grund warum sie noch leben. das liegt nicht daran das sie sie nich töten wollten/konnten weil sie so stark sind...daher erklärts warum er getötet werden kann von sterblichen.ABER der seltsame punkt an der sache ist der das jetzt azroth zerfallen müsste weil man den parasit und damit den wirt dazu getötet hat ?!?



Yaaay! Es gibt nicht nur 2 alte Götter / (Parasiten). 

/cast Ironie, on

Ich denke, irgendwann wird der letzte alte Gott mit viel TamTam den Geist aufgeben, und genau in dem Moment, wo es von 1% auf 0% wechselt,
bekommen alle Spielern' Bluescreen, und nach jedem Einlogg-Versuch wird das Spiel durch die Meldung " Die World of Warcraft wurde zerstört !" quitiert.

/cast Ironie, off

Edit 3:
* Nochmal suchwütig durchn Thread gerannt *


> 1 ist schon tot(Malygos),


Das würde ich nicht behaupten. Stimmt, der Vogel fällt runter. Aber solange ich keine Leiche( -> Er fällt ins unendliche *Nichts?*/Nether<-) sehe, die ich 24 Stunden / 7 Tage die Woche (be-)stalken (?) kann, würde ich eher darauf tippen, dass man ihn wieder trifft.


----------



## leckaeis (27. April 2009)

Ich kann euer Bauchgrummeln was das angeht sehr gut verstehen.
Der Gedanke, einen Obermotz getötet zu haben ist zwar anfänglich ganz nett, aber auf lange Sicht denkt man sich - war's das jetzt ?

Bedenkt, dass unsere Ausrüstung nicht nur das ist was wir sehen. Die +50 Int von den Schultern bekommen wir nicht, weil die Dinger so hübsch sond, sondern weil sie magisch sind. 
Schonmal versucht einen Bosskampf mit kompletter NPC-Ausrüstung zu machen? [ Vermutlich haben das irgendwelche Vollnerds sogar geschafft, aber das lassen wir mal aussen vor. ]

Was ich sagen will ist, dass wir Gegenstände erhalten die uns mächtiger machen, mächtiger sogar, als man uns zutraut. Nur weil wir nicht drei mal so groß sind, heisst das nicht das wir nicht stark sind.

Zum Vergleich :
Stellt euch vor, euer lvl 80 T8 Charakter wäre Endboss in den Todesminen. Ihr wärt für all die lvl 20er die da rein gehen der absolute mega Boss. [ Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass sie euch wenigstens treffen könnten.]

Die Grundidee eines MMOs ist es, einen Charakter zu erstellen, der an seinen Taten wächst. So kann ein Magier am Anfang seiner Ausbildung ein bisschen Wasser beschwören und am Ende kann er sich selbst klonen und einem für ein paar Sekunden tierisch auf die Klötze gehen.

Unterschätzt euch selbst also nicht, denn auf dem Weg bis nach Nordend und gar, bis vor Arthas Thron hat euer Charakter eine Menge gelernt.


Und falls euch DIESE Argumentationen noch nicht reichen, dann stellt euch vor, das geschehene in World of Warcraft würde in ein Buch geschrieben werden.
Dort würde es dann nicht heissen "Ensidia [ oder damals Nihilum/Sk gaming] schaffte Illidan knapp vorm Enrage-Timer während schon 4 DDs und 2 heiler down waren."
Nein, da würde dann stehen "Gemeinsam mit einigen Helden gelang es Maiev Shadowsong, die Machenschaften von Illidan dem Verräter zu stoppen.."

Das gleiche auch bei Kil'Jaeden [ Dort waren es Kalecgos und Anveena]
oder Archimonde der Vergangenheit [ Ab 10% ging da sicher nicht die Post ab, blloß weil der Raid so gut drauf war.]
Yogg-Saron [ Dort sind es die vier Wächter. Und da es in den Büchern sowas wie einen Hard-Mode nicht geben würde, wird die Möglichkeit, Yoggster ohne die Wächter zu töten einfach nicht in Erwägung gezogen.]

Wenn man es also schlicht und einfach nicht wahr haben will, dann denkt euch, dass ihr nicht alleine wart.

Natürlich bekamen wir nicht bei jedem Boss Hilfe, so z.B. Onyxia oder Kel'Thuzad. 
Aber das zeigt doch nur, dass wir auf unserem Weg, unseren Charakter wachsen zu lassen, und ihn stärker werden zu lassen, erfolgreich gewesen sind.

Denkt darüber nach, oder lasst es sein.
Mir hilft es zumindest sehr dabei, zu verdauen das ein Gnom mit den kriegsgleaven durch die Gegend rennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Stelle wünsche ich euch noch viel Spaß beim raiden.


----------



## Wildfox (27. April 2009)

Also 
Mal so am Rande. Ich stimme zu das er schade WÄRE wen menchen einen Gott, Töten könnten.

Aber du zu sollte man mal Klären was den ein Gott ist ??

In ALLEN Fantasywelten , das sind wir doch noch ??
Gibt es Götter. 
Die Aber meist, bei genauerem hinsehen.
Nicht´s weiter sind, als wesen deren Macht, bisher nicht von Sterblichen erreicht werden konnte.

Ergo macht sie der aberglaube zu Göttern.
Eigendlich sind es nur sehr Mächtige Wesen.

Und mal ehrlich, das sind unsere Heldengruppe doch auch ??

In diesem Sinne .
Denk mal drüber nach ^^



PS: Das bezieht sich aufs Spiel.
NICHT auf Irgeneine Weltreligion


----------



## The-Dragon (27. April 2009)

Du sagst es.

Ihr solltet euch mal Blizzards Definition von "unsterblich" auf ihrer WoW-Homepage durchlesen.
Unsterblich bedeutet für die nur, das man nicht an Altersschwäche oder Krankheiten oder so auf natürlichem Wege sterben kann.
Aber wenn da 25 Helden, ausgerüstet mit mächtigen magischen Gegenständen und !! Heilern !! ein einzelnes mächtiges, normal unsterbliches Wesen angreift, ist sein Körper irgendwann auch hin.

Übrigens wurde es hier und überall andersswo im Forum schon so oft geschrieben, und trotzdem wissen es Viele besser:
C'thun IST tot! In der ersten Phase des Kampfes zerstören wir sein Auge, in der zweiten Phase dann den Rest von ihm.
Ebenso bei Yogg'Saron. Der wird auch getötet. Denn Götter sind in WoW nur im Sinne von am Alter sterben unsterblich. Aber sie haben wie alles Andere auch in WoW eine verletzliche Hülle. Und was wir in Ulduar und HDB/HDS so finden, sind nur Titanendiener.

Schaut euch auch mal das Originalintro von WoW an. Das beginnt mit dem Satz "vier Jahre sind vergangen", womit Warcraft III - Frozen Throne gemeint ist. Somit ist WoW die Fortsetzung der Warcraft-Reihe, ist auch offiziell bestätigt. Und wer sich in Azeroth mal ein wenig umschaut kann zumindest schon erahnen, das da noch viel mehr Probleme auf uns warten, wenn Arthas erstmal tot ist und die Geißel aus Azeroth verschwindet. Aber momentan ist das das dringlichste Problem.

Irgendwo im Thread stand auch sowas von wegen "warum töten wir die, die tun doch nix". Mag sein, aber sie stellen alle eine Bedrohung für Azeroth und seine Völker dar. C'thun zum Beispiel ist für den Krieg der Sandstürme verantwortlich. Und die ganzen Schattenhammerkultisten haben wir Yogg-Saron zu verdanken.

Übrigens haben die Titanen die alten Götter (Parasiten wie sie hier öfter genannt werden) nicht einfach übersehen, als sie die Welt geformt haben, nein. Es waren die alten Götter, die Azeroth geschaffen haben! Die Welt war wüst und leer, blabla, so ähnlich wie in der Bibel. Darum sind die so eng mit der Welt verbunden und wurden von den Titanen nicht einfach getötet, sondern verbannt um sie unschädlich zu machen. Die Titanen haben dann die Welt neu geformt, sie urbar gemacht, die Rassen darauf geschaffen etc. Die Orginalbaupläne, wenn mans so nennen will, wurden als smaragdgrüner Traum gespeichert.

Von unserer realen Weltvorstellung aus, ist es natürlich nicht möglich, einen Gott zu töten oder einen Drachen wie Malygos oder einen "Imba-Obermotz" wie Arthas. Doch WoW ist ein Fantasy-Universum. Da findet man Mittel und Wege, die Gegner zu töten.

Und wenn man bedenkt, was ein Charakter bis Stufe 80 alles gesehen und erlebt hat und mit welch mächtigen, magischen Gegenständen er dann ausgerüstet ist, so kann man sich doch schon vorstellen, das 25 davon es eben auch schaffen, einen mächtigen Gegner wie Arthas zu töten, der ja nur einer ist und auch keinen Heiler an der Seite hat.

Ach ja, das wurde hier ja noch gar nicht erwähnt, ist aber essenzieller Grund, warum wir es denn schaffen, einen solch übermächtigen Gegner zu töten. Nicht nur, das wir 25 Leute sind. Nein, die würden schnell umgehauen werden ohne das der Boss viel Schaden nimmt.
Nein, aber wir haben Leute dabei, die uns am Leben halten und uns immer wieder hochheilen, während der Boss immer mehr Leben verliert. Ohne Heiler wäre nicht mal der "Trash" machbar.

Somit würde ich sagen: Blizzard geht mit ihrem Universum genau richtig um. Nämlich so wie sie es definiert haben. Und wir spielen in diesem Universum einen epischen Helden, der immer mehr Erfahrung sammelt, immer bessere Ausrüstung kriegt und somit immer stärker wird und sich nach und nach auch immer mächtigeren Gegnern stellen kann, aber eben nur mit viel Unterstützung und nicht zu vergessen Heilern, die ebenso stark und mächtig geworden sind mit der Zeit. Und irgendwann werden wir so stark und mächtig sein, es auch mit einem wahren Titanen aufnehmen zu können.

Wir sind die Helden, auf die die Hoffnung von ganz Azeroth liegt und deren Zukunft von unseren Taten abhängt!


----------



## pnxdome (27. April 2009)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> *** BLABLA gekürzt ***
> 
> Schaut euch auch mal das Originalintro von WoW an. Das beginnt mit dem Satz "vier Jahre sind vergangen", womit Warcraft III - Frozen Throne gemeint ist. Somit ist WoW die Fortsetzung der Warcraft-Reihe, ist auch offiziell bestätigt. Und wer sich in Azeroth mal ein wenig umschaut kann zumindest schon erahnen, das da noch viel mehr Probleme auf uns warten, wenn Arthas erstmal tot ist und die Geißel aus Azeroth verschwindet. Aber momentan ist das das dringlichste Problem.
> 
> ...



Also dieses " Es waren die alten Götter, die Azeroth geschaffen haben! " finde ich ziemlich aus der Luft gegriffen! NIRGENDWO, kann man eine Antwort auf die Erschaffung von Azeroth finden. ( Auch die Titanen haben Azeroth nicht geschaffen)
Es sei denn, du hättest eine andere Quelle als die Warcraft-Bücher bzw. die Website & WoWWiki und co.

"Doch WoW ist ein Fantasy-Universum. Da findet man Mittel und Wege, die Gegner zu töten." Und in jedem Fantasy-Universum gibt es ein gut und ein Böse. Man kann es schaffen, die Keimlinge des Bösen zu vernichten, aber das Urböse lässt sich nicht töten, auch nicht mit 1,4*10E20 Tollen Epix! 
Du kannst nicht mit einem Schwert auf Stahl hauen, bis der Stahl zerbricht! 
Genau hier finde ich bereits erste Zeichen der Schwäche von Blizzard: Es ist doch irgendwie logisch, dass man den Aspekt der Magie, ein Wesen, dass seine Macht von einem wohl gott-gleichem Wesen erhalten hat, nicht durch Magie bezwingen kann?! Ich meine, wo ist denn da die Logik? 

Und Genau deswegen, weil es solche Knicke (?) in der Logik beim Kampf gegen Kil'Jaeden gegeben hätte ( -> Ist nunmal so, dass er mit einem Finger den Raid wegpusten würde, zumindest in der Form. Ist doch schon alleine durch das Größenverhältnis so! ), kämpft man eben gegen Kil'Jaeden in geschwächter Form. 

Klar kannst du alles Bezwingen, wenn du a) Verhältnissmäßig ( in allen Punkten. Macht, Erfahrung, Größe ) auch dem Feind gewachsen bist. 

*Wieder Beispiel mit KJ auskram*
Stell dir vor, dakommt son Dicker Eredar ausm Brunnen gehupft und du bist vielleicht geradeeinmal so groß wie sein Fuß.
* Startet das imaginäre Video *
KJ hebt den Fuß, zielt, und setzt ab. Platsch. Matsche Pampe.

WoW hat sich noch nie durch physikalischen Realismus ausgezeichnet. 
Aber bei solchen Geschichten werden die Kräfteverhältnisse doch schon ins rechte Licht gerückt, bis eben auf ein paar Dinge, wie z.B. das mit der Magie und Malygos. Bei Illidan bekommste Hilfe durch Maiev, usw.  Die Lore wird bis dato doch schon gewahrt

*Fixer Edit*

Wenn sich an einem Punkt Blizzard die Lore wirklich verschießen könnte, dann an dem , sollte es zu Konfrontationen mit einem Titanen / Sargeras kommen.
Wenn es dir dann als Spieler möglich sein sollte, etwas zu besiegen, dass gut 100x so groß ist, wie du selbst, dann hat Blizzard sich imho echt die Story verhaun.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (27. April 2009)

4markus schrieb:


> kennt ihr legend of zelda?
> 
> da gibts auch mordsbosse ... aber die ganzen sind nicht duch bloses draufhaun zu besiegen da muss jedesmal ne taktick her um ihn zu besiegen.
> 
> ...




Oh man ..

Nachdencken -> Posten

Warst du schon bei Yogg Saron, und hast ihn mal eben so ohne Taktik einfach so umgerubbelt, oder jemals einen anderen Boss in Ulduar oder Whatever OHNE Taktik runtergezergt? O.o

Im Ernst, Wenn du schon mal bei Yoggel warst, wüsstest du, das der Kampf ziemlich Hart ist, und du den nicht einfach mal nukst..


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (27. April 2009)

Schonmal Sry 4 Doppelpost, ABER

Um das mal klarzustellen, hier wurde oftmal behauptet das der Yogg Saron in Ulduar Kein Gott sei, sondern nur ein Teil, Sprich der Mund .. Quatsch, Das ist Yogg Saron, nicht mehr, und nicht weniger...

Und an all die Leute die meinen sagen zu müssen das Cthun in AQ40 nur ein Auge sei, sorry, aber die jenigen haben den Encounter noch nicht erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in Phase 1 ist sein Auge da, ist das Auge tot, beginnt Phase 2, wo der Richtige Cthun Kommt, weder als Mund, als Auge, als Ohr oder als Nase.

Fazit : Cthun und Yogg-Saron sind keine Körperteile, sondern leibhaftige Götter..

Mfg


----------



## Elrendel (27. April 2009)

Hmm ich find auch Götter gehören halt nun mal nicht auf die Abschussliste der Sterblichen (es sei den das Spiel würde "Das Spiel der Götter" heißen ----> an alle Fantasyfans die Bücher unbedingt lesen^^)

Mfg

El


----------



## Independent (27. April 2009)

Yop,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> C'thun recently awoke completely and was able to physically return to Azeroth.



Bis auf Kil'Jaeden hat Blizzard einen guten Job gemacht wenns um die Verheizung der Bosse geht. Kil'Jaeden ging leider etwas unter

OK, Ragnaros fand ich auch "etwas" zu früh


----------



## Ant1gen (27. April 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass die die alten Götter, nach dem Kampf mit Titanen, geschwächt, für tausende von Jahren eingespert, blütend, dabei ist auch Dunkeleisen und Saronit entstanden, ja es ist Blüt der alten Götter, so kann man annehmen, dass man die alten Götter töten kann/muss/soll

Aber man muss aufpassen, 1 Gott ist bei dem Krieg gefahlen, mit Titanen, der Zweite, C'thun, wurde von Spieler gelegt und jetzt Yogg-Saron, da bleiben nur noch zwei übrieg, bevor die Aziroth zerbricht... Deswegen wurden die auch von Titanen verschont.


----------



## Ant1gen (27. April 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die alten Götter waren laut der Lore so böse das selbst die Titanen sie fürchteten, und die sind immerhin die mächtigsten Wesen des Universums, und dann kommen wir ein paar "Helden" und klatschen ihn eben mal um... Alles klar erinnert mich an Malygos
> 
> Ach ja und die Götter waren VOR den Titanen auf der Erde... Die Titanen zogen von Planet zu Planet um Ordnung herzustellen...




WoW-Geschichte, schon mal davon gehört? Ich vermutte mal nicht....

aber egal, ich klär mal auf...

Die waren Böse, wayne, das hat die Titanen nicht interesiert! Die haben die nur nicht getöten, da sie zu sehr mit Aziroth verbunden sind, und die Vernichtung von diesen wesen, KÖNNTE zu vernichtung von Aziroth führen, nicht von der ganzen Welt...

Brennende Legion, wurde erschaffen, damit man die fehler der Titanen und Götter, wieder gut macht, in den man die Welt zerstört und wieder neu macht.... nicht mehr und nicht wenieger....


----------



## Ant1gen (27. April 2009)

SchokoMac schrieb:


> yo das mit tbc war ziemlich schade, die wohl übelsten bösewichte aufeinmal , illidan , archi , und kil jeadan.
> 
> ich finde die sollten kel thuzad sich für die erweiterung nach wotlk lassen um wieder zu den alten gebieten zurück kehrern wo eig. alles angefangen hat.



Vielleicht war es so gedacht, da es die "Haptfiguren" waren/sind die hinter Brenenden Legion standen...wäre unlogisch, wenn man in Norden jetzt plätzlich noch ein paar Schosshündchen von Brenenden Legion findet oder?(Arthas ausgenommen)

Und wenn du so siehst...

Illi, hat von Arthas auf den Sackgekriegt, 

Kil'Jeaden hat Ner'zhul erschaffen, zu mindest zum Lichgemacht....

Archimonde, wurde schon vor Jahren gelegt, wir haben nur nachgeholfen....

Ich hoffe du weißt, dass Classic mit den alten Göttern geendet hat, C'thun etc... zwischen durch hatten wir was mit Geißel zu tun... Und jetzte haben wir wieder alte götter... und nur Patch 3.1.1 ich hoffe es kommen noch weitere große Raidinis, ich hoffe wieder was mit Quiraj...Errinert mich an Agypthen mit alten Pharaonen xD


----------



## Nachtglanz (27. April 2009)

Wir sind Helden, wir können das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alantea (27. April 2009)

Ein Q sagt:
They do not die; they do not live. They are outside the cycle

Kann man so verstehen dass wenn du nen alten totest dann ist der nicht tot nur seine sterbliche seite ist zerstort aber er wird sich regenerieren und wieder zuruckkommen. Vieleicht haben die Titanen nen weg gefunden um sie endgultig aus dem Weg zu raumen aber ihr tot konnte zur zerstorung Azeroths fuhren... Vieleicht ist Silithus vom tod des Old Gods in Masters Glaive entsanden. Ich weiss dort is C`thun gefallen aber zufalle gibt es immer


----------



## Ant1gen (27. April 2009)

Alantea schrieb:


> Ein Q sagt:
> They do not die; they do not live. They are outside the cycle
> 
> Kann man so verstehen dass wenn du nen alten totest dann ist der nicht tot nur seine sterbliche seite ist zerstort aber er wird sich regenerieren und wieder zuruckkommen. Vieleicht haben die Titanen nen weg gefunden um sie endgultig aus dem Weg zu raumen aber ihr tot konnte zur zerstorung Azeroths fuhren... Vieleicht ist Silithus vom tod des Old Gods in Masters Glaive entsanden. Ich weiss dort is C`thun gefallen aber zufalle gibt es immer



denke ich mal nicht, aber In WoW gibt es so wieso mehrere Welten, zB der Smaragtgrüne traum, etc...


----------



## Nataku (27. April 2009)

So, nach all den Jahren stillen Lesens hier im Forum habt ihr mich endlich mal dazu gebracht, ein paar Worte niederzuschreiben, Glückwunsch. Zum einen möchte ich euch danken, dass diese Diskussion doch größtenteils sachlich geführt wird, und man doch merkt, dass viele der hier anwesenden doch einiges an Ahnung von der Hintergrundgeschichte von Warcraft haben. Dennoch möchte ich mal ein paar Anregungen geben:

1.) Wir, die Spieler, sind zwar keine 08/15 NPC Wachen, dennoch bei weitem nicht so stark wie namhafte Helden wie Jaina, Thrall etc, trotz unserer immer besser werdenden Ausrüstung (z.B. Atiesh zu tragen, macht noch keinen so mächtig wie Medivh, oder habt ihr mal versucht, nen Stadtboss solo zu legen? Medivh hätte das gekonnt.). Aus diesem Grund geht man auch nicht alleine raiden, sondern mit vielen anderen zusammen, die Masse machts letztlich.

2.) Wir hatten bisher in fast jedem Encounter Hilfe von irgendeiner dritten Macht, kombinier ich mal fix mit...

3.) Wir können nur dann vom Tod eines Bosses ausgehen, wenn wir ihm ein lebenswichtiges Organ abtrennen (meistens eignet sich hierfür der Kopf oder das Herz). Doch selbst diese Regelung gilt nicht immer, zu sehen am Beispiel Arugal: Als Hordler trennt man ihm in Burg Schattenfang den Kopf vom Rumpf und gibt ihn für eine Quest ab. Dennoch sehen wir ihn als Untoten in den Grizzly Hügeln wieder (und möglicherweise demnächst in Eiskrone, wenn man aus den Kommentaren des Questgebers nach Arugals erneutem Tod Vermutungen anstellt). Er ist zwar untot, aber hey, er ist wieder da. An diesem kleinen Beispiel kann man erkennen, dass wir uns nicht darauf verlassen können, jemanden wirklich getötet zu haben, Blizz kann sich jederzeit etwas einfallen lassen, um dieser Person die Rückkehr ins Leben zu ermöglichen (und sei es nur der Untod). So, jetzt mal schön einzeln jeden instanzierten Raidendboss ("definitiv tot" unter Vorbehalt der eben erklärten Möglichkeiten seitens Blizzard):

Onyxia - ist definitiv tot, wir haben ihr den Kopf abgeschlagen. Darüberhinaus wurde sie offiziell von König Varian Wrynn getötet, mit Unterstützung eines Zwerges, Broll und Valeera, Jaina, sowie dem Königsklon und einigen Wachen, nicht aber von uns Spielern, zu entnehmen dem WoW Comic.

Ragnaros - ist vermutlich nicht tot, als wir ihn durch Executus von den Elementaren Ebenen haben rufen lassen, war er noch zu schwach, wie er selbst gesagt hat ("ZU FRÜH...etc"). Wir haben seine physische Form in unserer Ebene vernichtet und ihn somit wieder zurück auf die Elementare Ebenen verbannt. Bis er sich eine neue schaffen kann, dürfte aber einige Zeit dauern.

Nefarian - definitiv tot, wir haben ihm den Kopf abgeschlagen. Auch in "Die Nacht des Drachen" wird Nefe für tot erklärt.

C'thun - Ok, hier wirds zum ersten Mal etwas knackig. Ich gehe wie viele andere "Lore-Nerds" auf wowwiki.com davon aus, dass wir lediglich C'thuns sterbliche Hülle vernichten konnten, nicht aber C'thun selbst. Ab einem gewissen Punkt sind mächtige Wesen nicht mehr einfach so zu vernichten, indem man ihren Körper tötet, bestes Beispiel ist hier Sargeras, dessen Avatar von Aegwynn zerschlagen wurde. Ich vermute daher, dass wir als Spieler eher nur seine physische Existenz vernichtet haben und ihn daher als Gefahr fürs erste ausgeschaltet haben, denn bis er sich nen neuen Körper geschaffen und diesen dann auch wieder aus den Elementaren Ebenen auf unsere gebracht hat, dürfte sehr viel Zeit vergehen.

Kel'thuzad - ist nicht tot. Einen Lich kann man nur dann endgültig vernichten, indem man sein Phylakterium zerstört. Dies haben wir aber nie getan. Im 60er Naxx ist es zwar als Questitem gedroppt, wir haben es allerdings nur Vater Inigo Montoy an der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts übergeben, der, wie sich in einer Questreihe in der Drachenöde herausstellt, es nicht vernichtet hat, sondern die Menschheit verriet und selbst zum Lich wurde. In der 80er Version von Naxx droppt das Phylakterium nicht mehr (klar, nach der Pleite zu 60er Zeiten wird Kel das Dingen nicht mehr mit sich rumtragen, sondern irgendwo verstecken), daher können wir nur seine körperliche Form vernichten, die er anschließend erneut herstellen kann.

Ossirian - keine Ahnung, ob der jemals gelebt hat. Immerhin war er ein Konstrukt aus Obsidian, daher ist es unwichtig, ob wir ihn jetzt getötet haben oder nicht. Wir haben ihm den Kopf abgetrennt und solange niemand ihn wieder zusammenbaut und ihn durch Magie erneut zum Leben erweckt, dürfte er hinüber sein.

Hakkar - Bei Hakkar war ich mir nie so wirklich sicher, was er nun eigentlich ist. Manche Quellen sprechen von ihm als Gesichtslosen, was ihn zu einem Diener der alten Götter machen würde. Wäre das der Fall, kommt es ganz darauf an, wie mächtig er als solcher gewesen ist und ob er bereits die Grenze überschritten hat, nach der ihm die Vernichtung seines Körpers nichts mehr ausmacht. Solange diese Frage nicht geklärt ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass er tot ist, wir haben sein Herz entfernt.

Die Kharazanbosse sind ein bischen wirr, meistens sinds nur Geister und Untote, und ob die nachm Umklotzen auch wirklich liegen bleiben, ist nach wie vor ungeklärt. Ob Prinz Malchezaar als offizieller Endboss tot ist oder nicht, kann nicht eindeutig geklärt werden, da wir kein lebenswichtiges Organ als Questitem entfernen.

Gruul - bei dem sieht es ähnlich aus. Möglicherweise haben wir ihn auch nur bewusstlos geprügelt, keiner weiß es genau.

Magtheridon - definitiv tot. Mal wieder die Sache mit dem abgetrennten Kopf. Wobei ich mich frage, wie man seinen Kopf wohl abtrennen kann, wenn sein ganzer Körper beim Tod in Flammen vergeht und nur die Rüstung übrig bleibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier hatten wir übrigens zum ersten Mal richtig Hilfe, denn ohne die Manticron-Würfel dürfte ein Sieg gegen ihn recht schwer fallen (zu 70er Zeiten versteht sich).

Lady Vashj - unbekannt. Genau wie bei Gruul und Malchezaar hauen wir sie zwar um, aber entfernen kein lebenswichtiges Organ. Was wiederum bedeutet, dass sie möglicherweise überlebt haben kann.

Kael'thas - definitiv tot. Auch wenn es lustig wäre, ihn ein drittes Mal als Gegner zu sehen ("Magister's Terrace was merely a setback..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), ist es unwahrscheinlich, da wir ihm in TdM den Kopf geklaut haben. Und in der Festung der Stürme hatten wir Hilfe durch die legendären Waffen (selbst auf 80 dürfte der Kampf noch recht schwer sein ohne die, man denke nur an den Tank und den dreifachen Pyroschlag)

Archimonde - der war eh schon tot. Und wer hier behauptet, wir würden ihn in HdZ3 umhauen und nicht die Irrwische, der war noch nicht drin. Ab 10% gerät er aufgund der ihn plötzlich bombardierenden Irrwische in Panik und lazert den Raid mit seinem "Finger of Death", der uns Elune sei dank, nichts anhaben kann. Dass die Irrwische in diesem Kampf nur visuelles Feuerwerk veranstalten und ihn nicht töten, ist nur kampfmechanisch zu beurteilen, von der Story her wurde er durch die Irrwische vernichtet (solange, bis Blizz meint, sie könnten ihn wieder zum Leben erwecken, mal wieder kein Körperteil unso). Übrigens, wer sich gewundert haben sollte, dass Archi in HdZ3 so "klein" ist, er (und viele andere Eredar sowie Titanen und andere mächtige Wesenheiten) ist in der Lage seine physische Körpergröße fast nach Belieben zu verändern.

Illidan - wieder etwas komplizierter. Erstens haben wir Hilfe durch Akama und Majev, ersterer hält Illidans Truppen auf, letztere setzt schließlich zum Todesstoß an. Danach verschwindet Majev, bis heute unbekannt, wohin. Ebenso haben wir keinen eindeutigen Beweis von Illidans Tod. Eine Theorie besagt, dass Majev und Illidan während seiner 10000jähriger Gefangenschaft ein Verhältnis hatten. Das möchte ich weder bejahen noch verneinen, denn 10000 Jahre sind ne echt lange Zeit und vermutlich wird einem irgendwann langweilig. Wäre das der Fall, wäre es durchaus denkbar, dass Majev einen Scheintod bei Illidan hervorrufen könne (als Wächterin und Assassine müsste sie derartige anatomische Kenntnisse besitzen), und sich nach Abzug des Raids dann irgendwohin abgesetzt haben könnte. Diese These ist allerdings ziemlich weit hergeholt, dennoch ist die Tatsache, dass wir keinen Verbleib von Illidan oder Majev haben, merkwürdig. Und bei allem was recht ist, dumm ist Illidan nicht, irgendwas könnte ihm als Fluchtmöglichkeit eingefallen sein. Man beachte hierbei, dass er noch eine der 7 Phiolen des Quells der Ewigkeit besaß (3 für die Erschaffung des zweiten Quells der Ewigkeit unter Nordrassil, 1 für den Sonnenbrunnen der Hochelfen, 1 für Lady Vashj, damit sie einen weiteren Quell der Ewigkeit erschafft innerhalb der Zangarmarschen, und eine für Kael zu unbekannten Zwecken; bleibt eine übrig).

Kil'jaeden - lebt definitiv noch. Erstens hatte wir Hilfe durch Kalec und - viel wichtiger - Anveena, die als Avatar des Sonnenbrunnens ganz erhebliche Macht hat (wäre sie im Vollbesitz ihrer Kräfte, hätte sie Kil'jaeden vermutlich mit Leichtigkeit davonwischen können), und zweitens war Kil'jaeden hauptsächlich damit beschäftigt, durch das Portal zu steigen, nachdem wir ihn bei seiner Beschwörung unterbrochen hatten, indem wir die drei Kanalisierer umbrachten. Das bedeutet, dass er vermutlich den Großteil seiner Kräfte darauf konzentrierte, nicht zurückzufallen, und unsere Aufgabe war es schlicht, ihm solange aufs Gesicht zu treten, bis er abgelenkt genug war und wieder zurückgefallen ist (man beachte seine "Sterbeanimation", die das belegt). Wir werden ihn sicher eines Tages wieder sehn.

Sartharion - möglicherweise tot, möglicherweise auch nicht, mal wieder aus Mangel an Beweisen.

Malygos - und wieder so ein Streitfall. Auf der einen Seite fällt er ins Nichts und entschwindet unseren Blicken, so dass wir nicht exakt feststellen können, ob er nun tot ist oder nicht. Andererseits geht Alexstrasza von seinem Tod aus, und als Aspekt des Lebens dürfte sie über Leben oder Tod eines Wesens gut Bescheid wissen. Darüber hinaus sammelt sie das Herz der Magie ein, vermutlich, um es einem anderen blauen Drachen (mein Tip: Kalecgos) zu überreichen und ihn somit zum neuen Aspekt der Magie zu machen - das Erbe ist demnach gesichert. Und für all diejenigen, die sich beschweren, dass es für uns Spieler nicht möglich wäre, einen Aspekt zu besiegen: Stellt euch mal vor, der rote Schwarm hätte uns nicht aufgefangen, als Malygos die Plattform zerschmetterte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yogg-Saron - hier bin ich derselben Meinung wie bei C'thun. Wir werden Yoggies physische Existenz vernichten und somit für lange Zeit verhindern, dass er erneut versuchen kann, aus seinem Knast (denn nichts anderes ist Ulduar) auszubrechen. Ihn vollständig vernichten werden wir vermutlich aber auch nicht, denn wie Alantea so schön zitiert hat: "They do not die; they do not live. They are outside the cycle." Der Satz kommt im Übrigen von Chris Metzen selbst, der ja für die Geschichte hinter Warcraft verantwortlich ist, den hat er auf der vorletzten Blizzcon losgelassen.

Ahso, eins noch, ja wir bekommen gegen Yogg-Saron Hilfe von den Wächtern. Und auf wowwiki.com sind wir in der Diskussion inzwischen soweit, die Wächter inklusive Loken als Angehörige der Rasse der Titanen anzusehen. Warum? Erstens tragen sie alle Abwandlungen nordischer Götternamen (Loken -> Loki, Thorim -> Thor, usw), zweitens sind sie immens mächtig verglichen mit uns (Thorim hat aus Zorn mal seinen Hammer auf den Boden geschlagen haben, als Resultat soll ein halber Kontinent verwüstet worden sein.), und drittens sehen sie allen bisherigen Beschreibungen von Titanen verdammt ähnlich. Dazu kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das Pantheon nicht irgendwelche 0815 Wächter für einen alten Gott hinterlassen haben dürfte. Wir dürfen hierbei nicht vergessen, dass die Titanen als Rasse so mächtig und fortschrittlich waren, nicht unbedingt jeder einzelne für sich, sondern auch durch ihre relativ große Anzahl. Man darf nicht den Fehler machen und die Angehörigen des Pantheons, die in der Tat gottgleich sein dürften, aber gleichzeitig auch die mächtigsten und weisesten ihres Volkes darstellen, mit jedem niederen Titan gleichzusetzen. Dass wir als Spieler in der Lage waren, Loken zu töten, beweist erstens nur Punkt 1 und zweitens, dass auch Titanen Grenzen haben. Wobei Loken jetzt noch ein Spezialfall ist, da er sich möglicherweise hat absichtlich töten lassen.

*ACHTUNG, SPOILER*
Wenn man ein wenig in Ulduar zugange ist, erfährt man auch, warum das möglicherweise so ist, und zwar durch die Freischaltquest für Algalon. Dafür vermöbelt man erst das Eisenkonzil im Hardmode und erhält dadurch eine Archivdatenscheibe. Diese bringt man dann ins Archivum direkt hinter dem Eisenkonzil und erfährt so durch die Bibliothek (ähnlich wie in den Hallen des Steins), dass durch den Tod Lokens ein automatisches Notsignal zu den Titanen gesandt wurde, die - wo auch immer im Kosmos die gerade sind - Algalon den Beobachter nach Azeroth schicken, damit dieser nach dem Rechten sehen kann. Algalon hat genau eine Aufgabe: Azeroth auf Korruption durch die alten Götter zu untersuchen. Er trifft - rein zufällig - genau zu dem Zeitpunkt ein, wenn der Raid das himmlische Planetarium betritt und beginnt die Welt zu scannen. Ihm sind exakt zwei Antwortmöglichkeiten gegeben: Erstens, keine oder kaum Korruption auf Azeroth vorhanden (d.h. Friede Freude Eierkuchen), das resultiert in der Nachricht "Code Alpha", zweitens, und genau dieser Fall tritt ein, teilweise Korruption in der Flora und Fauna und vollständige Korruption in den planetaren Verteidigungsmechanismen. Dies resultiert im "Code Omega", der die Titanen dazu bewegen wird, nach Azeroth zurückzukehren und den Planeten zu säubern und komplett neu zu erschaffen, unabhängig, ob wir was dagegen haben oder nicht. Klar, dass der Raid dann was dagegen tun muss, also klopfen wir auf Algalon ein, was er vorausberechnet hat. Das Problem an der Sache ist jetzt, dass Algalon nicht nur Botschafter, sondern auch Nachricht ist, und sich somit selbst versendet. Das ist auch der Grund (storytechnisch gesehen zumindest), warum man nur eine Stunde Zeit für ihn hat. Schafft man es dann schlussendlich, ihn zu besiegen, wird man Zeuge eines Sinneswandels bei Algalon. Er ist beeindruckt vom freien Willen der Völker Azeroths, was ihn laut eigener Aussage bei Millionen Welten zuvor nie gekümmert hat, und schreibt den Code kurzerhand um. Wir übergeben ihn anschließend Rhonin in Dalaran, dieser schickt die Nachricht ab und die Welt ist gerettet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*SPOILER ENDE*

So, hoffe, ich konnte einige Ungereimtheiten klären.
mfg Nataku


----------



## Milivoje (27. April 2009)

Für mich ist es ein Spiel, und mir ist es ziemlich latte, wer da grad umgeholzt wird. Vieleicht, weil ich das ganze nicht so ernst nehme und die Warcraft-"Geschichte" für mich jetzt nicht wirklich irgendwelche ernstzunehmenden Fixpunkte liefert......


----------



## Nataku (27. April 2009)

Nunja, manche spielen eben wegen der Epix, andere mögen die Herausforderung und wieder andere mögen halt die Story. Die Liste lässt sich beliebig weiterführen.
mfg


----------



## Nexilein (27. April 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Übrigens,
> ich habe das hier als Ticket an einen Gm geschrieben, und die Antwort war:
> "Im Hardmode ist Yogg-Sarron nicht einfach zu besiegen."
> 
> No Comment.



Die Aussage enthält mehr Weisheit als man auf den ersten Blick denkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Normalen Modus besiegt man Yogg-Sarron mit der Hilfe irgendwelcher Wächter; der geschwächte Gott wird aber keinesfalls "nur" von ein paar Helden besiegt.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann besteht der Hardmode darin, mit weniger/ohne Wächter zu siegen. Vermutlich wird es darauf hinauslaufen, das nur die wenigsten Raids wirklich alleine bestehen können, und somit relativiert sich das Kräfteverhältnis zwischen Jogg und uns deutlich.

Man kann es natürlich schade finden, das man den ein oder anderen Charakter überhaupt töten kann, aber ich denke diesmal hat Blizz das in Verbindung mit dem Hardmode auch für Lore Fans gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Independent (27. April 2009)

Danke Nataku 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wirklich sehr ausführlich beschrieben!


----------



## Fürst Illidan Sturmgrimm (27. April 2009)

Ich bin nicht ganz so gut mit der Geschichte vertraut aber ich schätze es neigt sich langsam dem Ende zu.

Nach Ulduar werden wir bestimmt eine weitere Trollinstanz vorfinden, wie Zul Gurub zu 60er zeiten oder Zul Aman zu 70er Zeiten.
Sie wird dann wahrscheinlich in Zul Drak stehen.

Und dann kommt wahrscheinlich auch schon Eiskronenzitadelle. Dort treffen wir dann auf den Lichkönig, der vllt der Endboss ist.

Ich hoffe natürlich es kommt noch viel mehr :-)

MfG


----------



## Nataku (27. April 2009)

Da mach dir mal keine sorgen, ich schätze mal, es gibt noch genug Stoff für mindestens 3 Addons. 

Südmeer/Mahlstrom
Smaragdgrüner Traum/Elementare Ebenen
Wirbelnder Nether/Legionswelten

Und danach erst müssten sich die Köpfe bei Blizz was komplett neues ausdenken.
mfg


----------



## EisblockError (27. April 2009)

Danke @Nataku

Einiges wuste ich bereits aus WC3 aber der Rest war echt super.


Zu Addonss: Da hat es sich Codemasters besser gemacht, die haben dank Tolin noch Stoff für mindestens 20 Addons


----------



## Nataku (27. April 2009)

Hm, stimmt schon, nur haben die auch mit viel weniger angefangen. Wo WoW direkt mit 2 Riesenkontinenten gestartet ist, hatte HdRO nur ein Gebiet so groß wie Lordaeron - im übertragenen Sinne, es ist ja bei weitem noch nicht ganz Mittelerde betretbar, oder gar bekannt, wenn man mal auf die Karten schaut. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, wie es östlich von Rhun und Mordor, südlich von Harad oder nördlich von Forochel aussehn soll. Ok, Im Nordwesten war ja mal was, das is aber im Krieg gegen Morgoth dann untergegangen.
mfg


----------



## Synni (27. April 2009)

@ Nataku: Einer der interessantesten und informativsten Posts die ich jemals hier im Buffed Forum lesen durfte. Vor allem die Sache mit Algalon ist ja mal hochinteressant. Nur keine Scheu ab jetzt öfters zu posten, wenn deine Antworten weiterhin diese Qualität haben wirst du eine wahre Bereicherung für das Buffed Forum sein 
Könntest du mir eigentlich Tips geben wo man sich am besten ein paar Lore - Kenntnisse holt, AUßER über die offiziellen Warcraft Bücher. Die sollen nämlich ziemlich armselig und noch dazu mit Rechtschreibfehlern gespickt geschrieben worden sein, was mal gar nicht geht


----------



## pnxdome (27. April 2009)

@ Nataku:
Sehr schön aufgeräumt
Allerdings kann man selbst beim Entfernen von einem "Herzen" nicht davon ausgehen, dass man nie wieder auf den Charakter treffen wird. 
-> Nekromantie und co.

Ich denke, wenn Blizzard meint, dass ein Boss doch unbedingt nocheinmal wegen dem Flair auftauchen muss, werden sie die Sache so drehen, dass das ganze plausibel in die Lore passt, selbst ohne Kopf, Arme und ohne zwei Beine, da wird einfach gebogen und gedreht - und wenn einfach die Quest, die das Organ als Todesbeweis forderte, entfernt / abgeändert würde.




> Sargeras, dessen Avatar von Aegwynn zerschlagen wurde



Jupp, AVATAR! Avatar heißt zu deutsch: Gottesabbild! Und ein Abbild ist nicht das Originale, bzw. muss nicht das Originale sein.


Und an die Leute die immernoch behaupten Yogg-Saron sei ein:
" Gott " FAIL!
Er ist ein " *ALTER* Gott"


Eine Gottheit in WoW wäre Beispielsweise:
- Die Erdenmutter
- Elune ( Mond: Oder Mu'sha, linkes Auge der Erdenmutter )
- An'she ( Sonne: Rechtes Auge der Erdenmutter )

Und hier kann man wieder ansetzen und raten. Vielleicht waren es nicht die alten Götter, die Azeroth erschufen? Vielleicht war es eine Person / mehrere Personen der oben aufgezählten?


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

> Und an die Leute die immernoch behaupten Yogg-Saron sei ein:
> " Gott " FAIL!
> Er ist ein " ALTER Gott"



Und an die Leute, die immernoch behaupten, pnxdome sei ein:

"Mensch" FAIL!
Er ist ein "JUNGER Mensch"



Spoiler



just trolling.


----------



## turalya (27. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Genau. Wenn die Titanen-Weicheeier ihn nicht schaffen, heißt das ja nicht, das dieser sogenannte Gott nicht von ein paar antändigen Kämpfern nicht umgehauen werden könnte.


Stahl > göttliche Fähigkeiten


----------



## kelcosh (27. April 2009)

Jap ich ich finde es auch doof, dass man die "großen" gleich umhauen kann, wenn auch mit 40 oder 25 oder 10 Mann/Frau.
Eine gute Alternative wäre es doch wenn man mit ihnen ein wenig kämpft aber sie nicht besiegen kann, sie fliehen, sie gehen weils ihnen zu leicht ist oder was weiß ich und dann einen loot in ner Truhe zurück lassen. Aber nein man killt sie gleich und damit ist der Boss mit dem nächsten Addon vergessen.
Mit der alternative könnte man sie wieder aufleben lassen und damit dem ganzen mehr Spannung einflößen.
Dies könnte die Story besser vorran treiben und würde mehr spaß machen..
Naja meine Meinung..

Lg Kel


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (27. April 2009)

wir sind keine NORMALEN menschen, orks etc. wir haben tausende von abenteuern erlebt, unzählige aufgaben gemeistert und die bösesten der bösesten kreaturen getötet. wir sind meister unserer klassen, verstehen es die natur, magie, licht etc. für uns zu nutzen und sie in geballter form gegen jeden, der sich uns in den weg stellt, zu nutzen.


----------



## Figetftw! (27. April 2009)

Zurrak schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht warum alle der Meinung sind, sie würden Götter töten?! Das war in AQ40 EIN Auge und kein Gott. OK das eine Auge gehörte einem Gott aber es bleibt EIN!!! Auge und beim Jörg Sarron ist es ein Maul das man killt.
> Also keiner von euch hat jemals einen ganzen Gott gekillt.


Du hast den kampf wirklich noch nie bestritten oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1 Phase http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/208/tro...latcthunyk8.jpg        Das Auge 
2 Phase http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/1479/eyedownon8.jpg                               C'Thun himself 

Man tötet also sehr wohl einen Gott 
hab ich weiter oben allerdings schoneinmal erwähnt lesen bildet


----------



## Sounds (27. April 2009)

Ich denke mal man sollte auch beachten, das man als Held schon so einiges geleistet hat und dazu zählen nunmal auch die Kills von Kiljeaden und Archimond.

Gegen die beiden wirkt doch so ein alter Gott wie nen Bauer mit der Mistgabel


----------



## Evilslyn (27. April 2009)

Geboren vor Jahrtausenden, die Schlacht um den Sonnenbrunnen überlebt. In Silbermond gereift, dann zum Paladin auserkoren von den Händen des Schicksals. Hinabgestiegen in die tiefsten Höhlen, um die Dämonenbeschwörer des Flammenschlunds zu töten. Den Druiden aus seinem Schlaf geweckt, und das Wehklagen der Höhlen beendet. Ohne Silberkugeln den Werwölfen getrotzt. Die Geheimnisse Uldamans erforscht, und die Epischen Wächter überwunden. Die Zwerge der des Blackrock bezwungen, samt ihrem feurigen Dämonenpack und Elementarriesen. Neltharions Sohn und seine Tochter getötet und ihre Köpfe in Orgrimmar als schauriges Zeichen auf Lanzen groß wie Bäume aufgepflanzt. Das dunkle Portal durchschritten und die Scherbenwelt gerettet. Gegen haushohe Gron und Raumfüllende Dämonen bezwungen. Kealthas und Lady Vashj, Illidans treuste vertraute, in die ewige Ruh geleitet, um dann letzt endlich Illidan nach Jahrtausenden der Hatz zur Strecke zu bringen. Danach in die eisigen weiten Nordends aufgebrochen, Trollkönigreiche unterworfen, Eisriesen dazu gebracht in Ehrfurcht den eigenen Namen zu nennen. Die neuste Züchtung Neltharions unterworfen, die Mächtigeste der Nekropolen unterworfen (schon wieder).
Was soll hier heißen, NORMALE ELFE!?! ICH BIN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Yogg-Saron  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und Killjeden und Arschimond bekammen auch noch die Hucke voll.


----------



## Hishabye (27. April 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Geboren vor Jahrtausenden, die Schlacht um den Sonnenbrunnen überlebt. In Silbermond gereift, dann zum Paladin auserkoren von den Händen des Schicksals. Hinabgestiegen in die tiefsten Höhlen, um die Dämonenbeschwörer des Flammenschlunds zu töten. Den Druiden aus seinem Schlaf geweckt, und das Wehklagen der Höhlen beendet. Ohne Silberkugeln den Werwölfen getrotzt. Die Geheimnisse Uldamans erforscht, und die Epischen Wächter überwunden. Die Zwerge der des Blackrock bezwungen, samt ihrem feurigen Dämonenpack und Elementarriesen. Neltharions Sohn und seine Tochter getötet und ihre Köpfe in Orgrimmar als schauriges Zeichen auf Lanzen groß wie Bäume aufgepflanzt. Das dunkle Portal durchschritten und die Scherbenwelt gerettet. Gegen haushohe Gron und Raumfüllende Dämonen bezwungen. Kealthas und Lady Vashj, Illidans treuste vertraute, in die ewige Ruh geleitet, um dann letzt endlich Illidan nach Jahrtausenden der Hatz zur Strecke zu bringen. Danach in die eisigen weiten Nordends aufgebrochen, Trollkönigreiche unterworfen, Eisriesen dazu gebracht in Ehrfurcht den eigenen Namen zu nennen. Die neuste Züchtung Neltharions unterworfen, die Mächtigeste der Nekropolen unterworfen (schon wieder).
> Was soll hier heißen, NORMALE ELFE!?! ICH BIN
> 
> 
> ...




SUPER GESCHRIEBEN XD


----------



## Nataku (27. April 2009)

Synni,
ich melde mich deshbal nicht so oft, weil in den meisten Threads eh nur geflamed wird, was das Zeug hält. Wenn dabei wenigstens sachlich diskutiert würde, wär ich sofort dabei, aber im Prinzip gibts immer nur Schema F: Wir haben Recht <-> Nein, wir haben Recht. Dazwischen is nix und darüber hinaus auch nicht.

Übrigens, ich fand die Bücher doch sehr lesenswert, vor allem die Krieg der Ahnen-Trilogie hat mir viel Spass gemacht. Klar, ein paar Macken gibts immer, z.B. haben mich die ganzen Eindeutschungen in den neueren Büchern gestört, weil es teilweise doch so abgedreht war, dass man kaum noch erkennen konnte, wer nun eigentlich gemeint war.

Falls du des Englischen mächtig bist, kann ich dir wowwiki.com als Infoseite wärmstens empfehlen. Ist ne Art wikipedia für Warcraft. Da gibts nicht nur haufenweise Infos, sondern auch ganz nette Diskussionsrunden, aber beides schön sauber voneinander getrennt.

Wiederum schade find ich es, dass manche wohl ob der "Wall of Text", die ich weiter oben produziert hab, gar nicht reingesehn haben.

kelcosh, ob wir nun jemanden töten oder nicht, lässt sich nur in den wenigsten Fällen eindeutig beweisen. Bezeichne es lieber als "Boss besiegen" statt "Boss töten". Außerdem hat Blizz bereits eine Menge totgeglaubter Charaktere in WoW wieder auftauchen lassen, darunter Kael'thas (FdS -> TdM), Magtheridon, Arugal usw. figetftw!, das gilt ebenfalls für dich. Wir töten C'thun nicht, nur seine sterbliche Hülle, irgendwann schafft er sich einfach eine Neue.
mfg


----------



## Ricardo34 (27. April 2009)

Warum sich hier manche so aufregen ist mir ein Rätsel.
Als genervter Threadersteller könnte man z.b. schreiben:
Ich werde das nächste mal die SUFU benutzen. Ja ich hätte gerne etwas Käse zum Whine.  Ich schreibe auch gerne für Dich alles nochmal
auf Deutsch. Entschuldigung für den mimimi thread. Ja ich gehöre um die Zeit ins Bett! 
 Mein Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr
ist Learn to play. Es stimmt das Thema gabs schon 40 x. Nein ich habe tatsächlich kein Rl. Galileo Mystery ist bereits informiert. Ja ich möchte mit diesem Thread ausdrücken,
dass ich gerne den Längsten hätte. Ja dieser Thread ist unnötig und ich werde google benutzen.

Aber ich habe den Thread nunmal nicht erstellt und wünsche euch trotzdem einen angenehmen 1.Mai!!! Denn ich bin jetzt erstmal im Urlaub.


----------



## jay390 (28. April 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Geboren vor Jahrtausenden, die Schlacht um den Sonnenbrunnen überlebt. In Silbermond gereift, dann zum Paladin auserkoren von den Händen des Schicksals. Hinabgestiegen in die tiefsten Höhlen, um die Dämonenbeschwörer des Flammenschlunds zu töten. Den Druiden aus seinem Schlaf geweckt, und das Wehklagen der Höhlen beendet. Ohne Silberkugeln den Werwölfen getrotzt. Die Geheimnisse Uldamans erforscht, und die Epischen Wächter überwunden. Die Zwerge der des Blackrock bezwungen, samt ihrem feurigen Dämonenpack und Elementarriesen. Neltharions Sohn und seine Tochter getötet und ihre Köpfe in Orgrimmar als schauriges Zeichen auf Lanzen groß wie Bäume aufgepflanzt. Das dunkle Portal durchschritten und die Scherbenwelt gerettet. Gegen haushohe Gron und Raumfüllende Dämonen bezwungen. Kealthas und Lady Vashj, Illidans treuste vertraute, in die ewige Ruh geleitet, um dann letzt endlich Illidan nach Jahrtausenden der Hatz zur Strecke zu bringen. Danach in die eisigen weiten Nordends aufgebrochen, Trollkönigreiche unterworfen, Eisriesen dazu gebracht in Ehrfurcht den eigenen Namen zu nennen. Die neuste Züchtung Neltharions unterworfen, die Mächtigeste der Nekropolen unterworfen (schon wieder).
> Was soll hier heißen, NORMALE ELFE!?! ICH BIN
> 
> 
> ...



Genau kann ich nur 100000%iges /sign sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was meint ihr, warum ein Questgeber seine Aufgabe nicht dem 1. besten Grunzer, Peon ... gibt, sondern uns? Weil wir HELDEN sind, oder wie ein Film heißt: WE ARE LEGENDS. 

Wie schon gesagt, wir sind nicht normale NPCs wir haben die gefährlichsten Instanzen und Gebiete gemeistert und wir werden natürlich mit der Zeit mächtiger werden. Wir haben die BESTE Ausrüstung (jedenfalls meistens^^).

Also wieso sollten wir nicht auch Yogg Saron töten??


----------



## Shintuargar (28. April 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Geboren vor Jahrtausenden, die Schlacht um den Sonnenbrunnen überlebt. In Silbermond gereift, dann zum Paladin auserkoren von den Händen des Schicksals. Hinabgestiegen in die tiefsten Höhlen, um die Dämonenbeschwörer des Flammenschlunds zu töten. Den Druiden aus seinem Schlaf geweckt, und das Wehklagen der Höhlen beendet. Ohne Silberkugeln den Werwölfen getrotzt. Die Geheimnisse Uldamans erforscht, und die Epischen Wächter überwunden. Die Zwerge der des Blackrock bezwungen, samt ihrem feurigen Dämonenpack und Elementarriesen. Neltharions Sohn und seine Tochter getötet und ihre Köpfe in Orgrimmar als schauriges Zeichen auf Lanzen groß wie Bäume aufgepflanzt. Das dunkle Portal durchschritten und die Scherbenwelt gerettet. Gegen haushohe Gron und Raumfüllende Dämonen bezwungen. Kealthas und Lady Vashj, Illidans treuste vertraute, in die ewige Ruh geleitet, um dann letzt endlich Illidan nach Jahrtausenden der Hatz zur Strecke zu bringen. Danach in die eisigen weiten Nordends aufgebrochen, Trollkönigreiche unterworfen, Eisriesen dazu gebracht in Ehrfurcht den eigenen Namen zu nennen. Die neuste Züchtung Neltharions unterworfen, die Mächtigeste der Nekropolen unterworfen (schon wieder).
> Was soll hier heißen, NORMALE ELFE!?! ICH BIN
> 
> 
> ...



In HdZ 4 schickt Arthas ja auch seine besten Kämpfer nach vorn (also uns). Es ist also durchaus so, dass wir als Spieler quasi Elitekämpfer darstellen. In HdZ 3 hätten die ganzen normalen Soldaten (NPCs) der Horde und der Allianz allein keine Chance gegen die Geißel.

Von daher finde ich deinen Text sehr passend.


----------



## Mainrick (28. April 2009)

Zu dem Thema mit C´Thun: C´Thun konnte nur von Horde/Allianz Spielern besiegt werden weil C´Thun geschwächt war. Er wurde nur von den Quiraji am Leben gehalten.


----------



## Elito (28. April 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht... wir haben nur das AUGE! von c'thun besiegt, aber c'thun lebt noch
> 
> außerdem: nur weil du in deadmines Edwin Vancleef tötest, heißt das nicht, dass du nicht nochmal rein kannst, um den zu killen



nein. c'thun ist tot.
wenn man das auge gebasht hat und die tentakel wird man in c'thun hineingeportet. dann wenn man da 2 tentakel tötet, landet man hinter C'thun und kann den komplett töten. der überlebt nicht.


----------



## Nataku (28. April 2009)

Ich wiederhol mich eigentlich ungern, vor allem nicht zweimal, aber hast du meinen Post gelesen? C'thuns KÖRPER ist tot, richtig, er selbst kann nicht sterben, zumindest nicht durch uns Spieler. Allerdings spielt das für uns keine Rolle mehr, denn er hat 140000 Jahre gebraucht, um seinen Körper wieder zu erwecken, und das war schon verfrüht (sonst hätten wir ihn nicht gepackt). Er wird also mindestens weitere 140000 Jahre brauchen und stellt daher für unsereins keinerlei Gefahr mehr da.
mfg


----------



## Monoecus (28. April 2009)

4markus schrieb:


> Ich weis, WoW ist ein fantasy spiel ein mmorpg, aber mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn es etwas logisch in der tatsache von gegnern wär.
> 
> beispiel:
> 
> ...



http://www.kongregate.com/games/Mazapan/yo...o-burn-the-rope

Ich denke, du meinst dieses Prinzip, oder??


----------



## Sydies (26. Juli 2009)

NIEMAND tötet einen gott oder alten gott....es liegt nicht daran das die titanen sie nicht besiegen konnten....die titanen haben die alten götter besiegt, nur das TÖTEN hätte zur folge, das azeroth zerstört wird, weil azeroth an die alten götter gebunden ist. deswegen haben die titanen die alten götter nicht getötet, sondern besiegt und eingesperrt. ulduar ist ein kerker!


----------



## Tribola123 (26. Juli 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht... wir haben nur das AUGE! von c'thun besiegt, aber c'thun lebt noch



Falsch.
Schonmal AQ40 gecleart?
Ist das Auge tot, kommt C'Thun selbst und bekommt auf's Maul.


----------



## Lonely-Frozen (26. Juli 2009)

Ich kann schon tatsächlich sehr gut diejenigen verstehen, die sich den Kopf darüber zerbrechen, wie legendäre Persönlichkeiten in WoW, wie zB Kelthuzad(Vize-Chef der gesamten Geißel!!!!!!), Malygos(Verkörperung des Begriffs ,,Magie'') oder Loken(einer der von den Titanen auserwählten Wächter über die Sturmgipfeln) sich von nicht mehr als 25 normalsterblichen, winzigen Wesen (egal ob nun Mensch, Orc, Untoter, u.s.w.) plattmachen lassen. Einige von euch haben ja zu einigen eine plausible Erklärung abgegeben, wieso es uns überhaupt möglich war, gegen diese zu siegen, aber es lässt sich nicht abstreiten, dass bei überwiegend vielen der Sinn fehlt, Hier ein paar Beispiele:

-Wie können wir einfach so durch ein Viertel von Naxxramas laufen und jeden dortigen Boss der Reihe nach kalt machen, obwohl Kelthuzad unsere Anwesenheit bemerkt hat, ohne dass die Bosse aus den anderen Vierteln Alarms chlagen und sofort Jagd auf uns machen und nicht warten, bis wir erst vor ihnen stehen???

-Wie können ein paar kurzzeitig schnell aufgestellte Maschinen der Allianz&Horde den Flammenleviatan (dessen Titanen-Technologie unserer bei weitem voraus ist) bezwingen???

-WIESO ZUM HENCKER FÜHRT ARCHAVON (EIN RAID-BOSS) EIN TAGEBUCH ZU DEN TÄGLICHEN TAUSENDWINTER-SCHLACHTEN????????(scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...)

Aber allgemein sollte man sich auch vor Augen führen(besonders die, die schon seit Classic spielen), dass unsere 80er-Charakters schon richtige Helden/Legenden und keine Normal-Sterblichen mehr sind!!! Man stellt sich ein LV1-Char in den Wäldern von Elwynn vor, da war man vielleicht kaum anders als jeder andere Zivilist und hatte lediglich ein bissle Muckis/Mana, mit denen er sich seinen ersten Herausforderungen stellt, wie die Defias. Aber mit der Zeit beginnt er die Welt zu bereisen, und mit jeder Stufe, die der Char über die Jahre aufsteigt, stellt er sich immer größeren Herausforderungen, lernt sich immer beser zu wehren, lernt neue Tricks und beginnt aus sich hinauszuwachseln. Ist euch etwa nicht genauso das Leveln in WoW bislang vorgekommen? Zwischen einem Teilzeit-Helden, der sich tagelang damit quält, die Todesmine unsicher zu machen und einfache Diebe killt , und einem richtigen Abenteurer, der reihenweise Dämonen auf einem entfernten Planeten im Schattenmondtal killt und die Pläne der Brennenden Legion vereitelt, liegt kein einfacher kleiner Unterschied, da liegen schon ganze Welten dazwischen! Also vergleicht euren 80er-Charakter körperlich/mental besser net mit euch im RL!


----------



## Salamana (26. Juli 2009)

Kief schrieb:


> Wie ich früher Illidan gekillt habe hab ich mir einfach gedacht es wäre ein stink normaler anderer Gegner gewesen und nicht Illidan.
> So umgehe ich das Gefühl das Spiel durch gespielt zu haben
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du ihn alleine gekillt ?....
Heldenhaft ist es wirklich erst wenn du solche bosse alleine legst !
Ich finde das es im schlachtzug irgendwie nicht heldenhaft ist einen gott oder anderes zu töten.
Deshalb denk ich das es schon heldenhaft wäre sowas zu 3 zu schaffen was in wow leider nicht funktioniert..aber solche raids wären echt geil.

mfg: Salamana


----------



## Salamana (26. Juli 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Hast du dir eigentlich schonmal einen der Bosskämofe angesehen?
> 
> Ich kann aus erfahrung sagen:
> 
> ...



Haste vollkommen recht !...Sign


----------



## M.A.U.L. (26. Juli 2009)

/sign Salamana

Wenn man da mit 40 Leuten durch eine Höhle rennt um dem Feuer-elementar Boss zu killen finde ich das nicht heldenhaft.
(Ich habe hier mal MC als beispiel genommen)
Ich persöhnlich fande es witzig wenn manche Bosse nach ihrem ableben im Allgemein channel oder so schreiben würden: Jaja alleine könnt ihr nix.

Mfg


----------



## lord just (26. Juli 2009)

Elito schrieb:


> nein. c'thun ist tot.
> wenn man das auge gebasht hat und die tentakel wird man in c'thun hineingeportet. dann wenn man da 2 tentakel tötet, landet man hinter C'thun und kann den komplett töten. der überlebt nicht.




natürlich überlebt c'thun, weil die alten götter alle an die welt gebunden sind und der tod eines einzelnen gottes würde das gleichgewicht des planeten durcheinander bringen, was die zerstörung der welt zufolge hätte.

was man in aq40 töten kann ist nur die hülle von c'thun und selbes gilt auch für yogg saron. die alten götter wurden von den titanen in eine parallel welt verbannt, weil sie die götter nicht töten wollten, weil sonst die welt aufhören würde zu existieren. alleine yogg saron hat man aber nicht in die parallel welt verbannt, weil er einfach zu gefährlich ist und mit hilfe der anderen götter entkommen könnte.

bisher hat man immer nur geschwächte alte götter besiegt und noch keinen getötet.


----------



## Mithriwan (26. Juli 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> WoW ist weder ein Buch noch ein Film,
> außerdem verstehe ich nicht dass viele so aggresiv werden,
> es ging mir nicht darum Leute dazu zu bewegen mit WoW aufzuhören oder ähnliches(falls es das ist was dich aufregt)



Ich glaube es ist einfach deine so schamlos zur Öffentlichkeit getragene Strunzblödheit, die aggressiv macht.
Wer mit so einem Scheiß auch noch Tickets an GMs verfasst, gehört eigentlich mal ordentlich getreten.


----------



## Salamana (26. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht wird einer der toten götter von irgendeinen Schwachsinnigen deppen wiederbelebt...dafür muss der gott dem rezzer dienen....wer weiß mann hatt gesehen von nem prieter in kloster der wurde gekillt und in eiskrone taucht er wieder auf.
Vieles ist möglich beim blizz universum.

Und leute ... *DIESER THREAD IST NICHT ZUM STREITEN AUFGEMACHT WORDEN,SONDERN ZUM DISKUTIEREN !
*
mfg Salamana


----------



## Nagostyrian (26. Juli 2009)

lord schrieb:


> natürlich überlebt c'thun, weil die alten götter alle an die welt gebunden sind und der tod eines einzelnen gottes würde das gleichgewicht des planeten durcheinander bringen, was die zerstörung der welt zufolge hätte.
> 
> was man in aq40 töten kann ist nur die hülle von c'thun und selbes gilt auch für yogg saron. die alten götter wurden von den titanen in eine parallel welt verbannt, weil sie die götter nicht töten wollten, weil sonst die welt aufhören würde zu existieren. alleine yogg saron hat man aber nicht in die parallel welt verbannt, weil er einfach zu gefährlich ist und mit hilfe der anderen götter entkommen könnte.
> 
> bisher hat man immer nur geschwächte alte götter besiegt und noch keinen getötet.




Och nö, wie oft denn noch.
Blizzard selbst (du kennst die) hat gesagt, dass C'thun tot ist. Und du kannst mit deiner Theorie von Parallelwelten daran auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Tamaecki (26. Juli 2009)

dann hat das hier alles überhaupt kein Ende.

Und Blizz kann uns von jedem noch 100 Leblose körper hinstellen.

Wir schaffen es doch sowie nicht die alten Götter zu killen, Weil es nur Pixel sind.

Denkt mal drüber nach ihr Suchtis!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salamana (26. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> dann hat das hier alles überhaupt kein Ende.
> 
> Und Blizz kann uns von jedem noch 100 Leblose körper hinstellen.
> 
> ...



Rofl...suchtis...wir denken hier nur über die geschichte nach und nicht wie man am schnellsten level 80 wird !
Auch wenn hier manche garnicht anchdenken ..aber wen interesiert das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aylaiun (26. Juli 2009)

Ach, es sind immer kleine, geistig minderbemittlete Neider, die das zerstören, was andere mit Weisheit und Objektivität über lange Zeit aufgebaut haben.
Also denk dir nix wenn du Sachen aus dem WoW Universum mit RoXXoR-Equip einfach wegsemmeln kannst. 
Wenn ein Spieler mal ne Welt wie Azeroth erschaffen kann, dann wirds lächerlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (26. Juli 2009)

C'thun war eh nurnoch so Stark wie nen Labriger Toast er wurde ja als tot erklärt und lag eine Weile in der öden Wüste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (26. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Das denk ich dazu.


Was sind das für komische Gesichter in deiner Signatur?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Was sind das für komische Gesichter in deiner Signatur?^^



das is anonymus ^^ 4chan *hust*


----------



## TheStormrider (26. Juli 2009)

Ich argumentiere hier mal über Wc3:

Wir spielen die Kampange und vor uns steht "Tada" Illidan, Kel, Thrall etc. 

Nun ich spiele schließlich Illidan, also bin ich der imbaRoXX0r schlechthin! Plötzlich kommen aus dem Gebüsch 3 Footmen, 2 Priests, 2 Spellbreaker und 3 Riflemen.
Mein Demonhunter (namens Illidan) geht in das Gefecht. Er stirbt! 

Hiermit möchte ich verdeutlichen, das schon in Wacraft 3 die Helden nicht unbesiegbar waren, also können 10 bzw. 25 bzw. 40 Normale Einheiten ihn töten. Da wir aber sogar Helden spielen, wie "Todesritter" oder "Paladin", die in Wc3 schon Helden waren, ist es doch logisch, dass wir die "Helden", wo wir doch selbst "Helden" sind, töten können.

MfG Stormrider


----------



## Larmina (26. Juli 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das is anonymus ^^ 4chan *hust*


sollte man das kennen?


----------



## Unwissender77 (26. Juli 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Da wir aber sogar Helden spielen, wie "Todesritter" oder "Paladin", die in Wc3 schon Helden waren, ist es doch logisch, dass wir die "Helden", wo wir doch selbst "Helden" sind, töten können.


Das vergessen immer zu viele. Okay, um Jogg-Saron kann man sich ja streiten, da in vielen Religionen Götter ja wirklich unsterblich sind, deshalb kann man sich über das Töten eines Gottes wohl nie einig werden.

Aber der Lichkönig z.B?
Toll, ein Mensch-Pala mit nem Orcshesxergeist drin. Sowohl arthas als auch Nerzhul selbst waren keine besonders starken Helden, nicht Vergleichbar mit den Stadtbossen.
Wieso sollte die Kombo von beiden so stark sein? eigentlich verstehe ich nichtmal, wieso man ihn nicht nur mit 10 *Helden* töten könnte.

Illidan genauso. Er ist ein ziemlich schwacher (aufjedenfall nicht sonderlich starker) Nachtelf gewesen. Er hat den Schädel eines dämonenverseuchten Orchexers ausgelutscht und ist plötzlich total stark geworden.
Also wieder nur Nachtelf + Orchexer, wieso brauchte man für die auf 70 25 Leute? 

Man kann immernoch in beiden Fällen über die zugesetzte Dämonenenergie diskutieren. Aber auf die haben unsere eigenen Hexer doch auch Zugriff, richtig? Vorallem weil beide Besipiele ja ihren Willen behalten haben und der legion nicht dienen.


----------



## Rodanold (26. Juli 2009)

Es ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach, denn ihr seht ja nicht, was passiert, wenn ihr die Instanz verlasst.
Da wird der "tote" Boss wieder lebendig, steht auf, klopft sich den Staub und Sand aus seinem Gewand und lacht lauthals
weil er erneut einen ganzen Raid an der Nase rumgeführt hat, die ihn nun für besiegt und tot halten.

Aber schon eine Woche drauf steht er wieder vor euch. Und zwar unverletzt, sauber gekleidet und rasiert.
Und wenn er wieder im Dreck liegt wartet er bis alls die Instanz  verlassen haben und..........


Wer kennt den Film ".. und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" ??
Ich sag nur *I Got You Babe*

Gruß Roni


----------



## Reylor (26. Juli 2009)

Damit hier mal Ruhe einkehrt, von wegen C'Thun lebt noch:

Status  Deceased (lore), Killable (WoW)
Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/C%27thun

Finds genauso schade wie ihr!


Achso, und ich kann Whitebull_1992 nur zustimmen!


----------



## Nataku (26. Juli 2009)

Hm, soll ich mich selber zitieren? Jo, ich machs einfach mal, dürfte viel klären:

Ok, fangen wir mit etwas leichterer Kost an. Welche Bosse haben wir bisher in WoW wirklich getötet. Ich geh nur auf Raidbosse ein, alles andere dauert zu lange und ist der Diskussion nicht wert (z.B. spielt es keine Rolle, ob irgendein "Defias-Plünderer" in Westfall nun wirklich von uns getötet wurde oder nur bewusstlos geklopft worden ist). Also dann, los gehts:

1.) Wir, die Spieler, sind zwar keine 08/15 NPC Wachen, dennoch bei weitem nicht so stark wie namhafte Helden wie Jaina, Thrall etc, trotz unserer immer besser werdenden Ausrüstung (z.B. Atiesh zu tragen, macht noch keinen so mächtig wie Medivh, oder habt ihr mal versucht, nen Stadtboss solo zu legen? Medivh hätte das gekonnt). Aus diesem Grund geht man auch nicht alleine raiden, sondern mit vielen anderen zusammen, die Masse machts letztlich.

2.) Wir hatten bisher in fast jedem Encounter Hilfe von irgendeiner dritten Macht, kombinier ich mal fix mit...

3.) Wir können nur dann vom Tod eines Bosses ausgehen, wenn wir ihm ein lebenswichtiges Organ abtrennen (meistens eignet sich hierfür der Kopf oder das Herz). Doch selbst diese Regelung gilt nicht immer, zu sehen am Beispiel Arugal: Als Hordler trennt man ihm in Burg Schattenfang den Kopf vom Rumpf und gibt ihn für eine Quest ab. Dennoch sehen wir ihn als Untoten in den Grizzly Hügeln wieder (und möglicherweise demnächst in Eiskrone, wenn man aus den Kommentaren des Questgebers nach Arugals erneutem Tod Vermutungen anstellt). Er ist zwar untot, aber hey, er ist wieder da. An diesem kleinen Beispiel kann man erkennen, dass wir uns nicht darauf verlassen können, jemanden wirklich getötet zu haben, Blizz kann sich jederzeit etwas einfallen lassen, um dieser Person die Rückkehr ins Leben zu ermöglichen (und sei es nur der Untod). So, jetzt mal schön einzeln jeden instanzierten Raidendboss ("definitiv tot" unter Vorbehalt der eben erklärten Möglichkeiten seitens Blizzard):

Onyxia - ist definitiv tot, wir haben ihr den Kopf abgeschlagen. Darüberhinaus wurde sie offiziell von König Varian Wrynn getötet, mit Unterstützung eines Zwerges, Broll und Valeera, Jaina, sowie dem Königsklon und einigen Wachen, nicht aber von uns Spielern, zu entnehmen dem WoW Comic.

Ragnaros - ist vermutlich nicht tot, als wir ihn durch Executus von den Elementaren Ebenen haben rufen lassen, war er noch zu schwach, wie er selbst gesagt hat ("ZU FRÜH...etc"). Wir haben seine physische Form in unserer Ebene vernichtet und ihn somit wieder zurück auf die Elementare Ebenen verbannt. Bis er sich eine neue schaffen kann, dürfte aber einige Zeit dauern.

Nefarian - definitiv tot, wir haben ihm den Kopf abgeschlagen. Auch in "Die Nacht des Drachen" wird Nefe für tot erklärt.

C'thun - Ok, hier wirds zum ersten Mal etwas knackig. Ich gehe wie viele andere "Lore-Nerds" auf wowwiki.com davon aus, dass wir lediglich C'thuns sterbliche Hülle vernichten konnten, nicht aber C'thun selbst. Ab einem gewissen Punkt sind mächtige Wesen nicht mehr einfach so zu vernichten, indem man ihren Körper tötet, bestes Beispiel ist hier Sargeras, dessen Avatar von Aegwynn zerschlagen wurde. Ich vermute daher, dass wir als Spieler eher nur seine physische Existenz vernichtet haben und ihn daher als Gefahr fürs erste ausgeschaltet haben, denn bis er sich nen neuen Körper geschaffen und diesen dann auch wieder aus den Elementaren Ebenen auf unsere gebracht hat, dürfte sehr viel Zeit vergehen.

Kel'thuzad - ist nicht tot. Einen Lich kann man nur dann endgültig vernichten, indem man sein Phylakterium zerstört. Dies haben wir aber nie getan. Im 60er Naxx ist es zwar als Questitem gedroppt, wir haben es allerdings nur Vater Inigo Montoy an der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts übergeben, der, wie sich in einer Questreihe in der Drachenöde herausstellt, es nicht vernichtet hat, sondern die Menschheit verriet und selbst zum Lich wurde. In der 80er Version von Naxx droppt das Phylakterium nicht mehr (klar, nach der Pleite zu 60er Zeiten wird Kel das Dingen nicht mehr mit sich rumtragen, sondern irgendwo verstecken), daher können wir nur seine körperliche Form vernichten, die er anschließend erneut herstellen kann.

Ossirian - keine Ahnung, ob der jemals gelebt hat. Immerhin war er ein Konstrukt aus Obsidian, daher ist es unwichtig, ob wir ihn jetzt getötet haben oder nicht. Wir haben ihm den Kopf abgetrennt und solange niemand ihn wieder zusammenbaut und ihn durch Magie erneut zum Leben erweckt, dürfte er hinüber sein.

Hakkar - Bei Hakkar war ich mir nie so wirklich sicher, was er nun eigentlich ist. Manche Quellen sprechen von ihm als Gesichtslosen, was ihn zu einem Diener der alten Götter machen würde. Wäre das der Fall, kommt es ganz darauf an, wie mächtig er als solcher gewesen ist und ob er bereits die Grenze überschritten hat, nach der ihm die Vernichtung seines Körpers nichts mehr ausmacht. Solange diese Frage nicht geklärt ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass er tot ist, wir haben sein Herz entfernt.

Die Kharazanbosse sind ein bischen wirr, meistens sinds nur Geister und Untote, und ob die nachm Umklotzen auch wirklich liegen bleiben, ist nach wie vor ungeklärt. Ob Prinz Malchezaar als offizieller Endboss tot ist oder nicht, kann nicht eindeutig geklärt werden, da wir kein lebenswichtiges Organ als Questitem entfernen.

Gruul - bei dem sieht es ähnlich aus. Möglicherweise haben wir ihn auch nur bewusstlos geprügelt, keiner weiß es genau.

Magtheridon - definitiv tot. Mal wieder die Sache mit dem abgetrennten Kopf. Wobei ich mich frage, wie man seinen Kopf wohl abtrennen kann, wenn sein ganzer Körper beim Tod in Flammen vergeht und nur die Rüstung übrig bleibt. Hier hatten wir übrigens zum ersten Mal richtig Hilfe, denn ohne die Manticron-Würfel dürfte ein Sieg gegen ihn recht schwer fallen (zu 70er Zeiten versteht sich).

Lady Vashj - unbekannt. Genau wie bei Gruul und Malchezaar hauen wir sie zwar um, aber entfernen kein lebenswichtiges Organ. Was wiederum bedeutet, dass sie möglicherweise überlebt haben kann.

Kael'thas - definitiv tot. Auch wenn es lustig wäre, ihn ein drittes Mal als Gegner zu sehen ("Magister's Terrace was merely a setback..." ), ist es unwahrscheinlich, da wir ihm in TdM den Kopf geklaut haben. Und in der Festung der Stürme hatten wir Hilfe durch die legendären Waffen (selbst auf 80 dürfte der Kampf noch recht schwer sein ohne die, man denke nur an den Tank und den dreifachen Pyroschlag)

Archimonde - der war eh schon tot. Und wer hier behauptet, wir würden ihn in HdZ3 umhauen und nicht die Irrwische, der war noch nicht drin. Ab 10% gerät er aufgund der ihn plötzlich bombardierenden Irrwische in Panik und lazert den Raid mit seinem "Finger of Death", der uns Elune sei dank, nichts anhaben kann. Dass die Irrwische in diesem Kampf nur visuelles Feuerwerk veranstalten und ihn nicht töten, ist nur kampfmechanisch zu beurteilen, von der Story her wurde er durch die Irrwische vernichtet (solange, bis Blizz meint, sie könnten ihn wieder zum Leben erwecken, mal wieder kein Körperteil unso). Übrigens, wer sich gewundert haben sollte, dass Archi in HdZ3 so "klein" ist, er (und viele andere Eredar sowie Titanen und andere mächtige Wesenheiten) ist in der Lage seine physische Körpergröße fast nach Belieben zu verändern.

Illidan - wieder etwas komplizierter. Erstens haben wir Hilfe durch Akama und Majev, ersterer hält Illidans Truppen auf, letztere setzt schließlich zum Todesstoß an. Danach verschwindet Majev, bis heute unbekannt, wohin. Ebenso haben wir keinen eindeutigen Beweis von Illidans Tod. Eine Theorie besagt, dass Majev und Illidan während seiner 10000jähriger Gefangenschaft ein Verhältnis hatten. Das möchte ich weder bejahen noch verneinen, denn 10000 Jahre sind ne echt lange Zeit und vermutlich wird einem irgendwann langweilig. Wäre das der Fall, wäre es durchaus denkbar, dass Majev einen Scheintod bei Illidan hervorrufen könne (als Wächterin und Assassine müsste sie derartige anatomische Kenntnisse besitzen), und sich nach Abzug des Raids dann irgendwohin abgesetzt haben könnte. Diese These ist allerdings ziemlich weit hergeholt, dennoch ist die Tatsache, dass wir keinen Verbleib von Illidan oder Majev haben, merkwürdig. Und bei allem was recht ist, dumm ist Illidan nicht, irgendwas könnte ihm als Fluchtmöglichkeit eingefallen sein. Man beachte hierbei, dass er noch eine der 7 Phiolen des Quells der Ewigkeit besaß (3 für die Erschaffung des zweiten Quells der Ewigkeit unter Nordrassil, 1 für den Sonnenbrunnen der Hochelfen, 1 für Lady Vashj, damit sie einen weiteren Quell der Ewigkeit erschafft innerhalb der Zangarmarschen, und eine für Kael zu unbekannten Zwecken; bleibt eine übrig).

Kil'jaeden - lebt definitiv noch. Erstens hatte wir Hilfe durch Kalec und - viel wichtiger - Anveena, die als Avatar des Sonnenbrunnens ganz erhebliche Macht hat (wäre sie im Vollbesitz ihrer Kräfte, hätte sie Kil'jaeden vermutlich mit Leichtigkeit davonwischen können), und zweitens war Kil'jaeden hauptsächlich damit beschäftigt, durch das Portal zu steigen, nachdem wir ihn bei seiner Beschwörung unterbrochen hatten, indem wir die drei Kanalisierer umbrachten. Das bedeutet, dass er vermutlich den Großteil seiner Kräfte darauf konzentrierte, nicht zurückzufallen, und unsere Aufgabe war es schlicht, ihm solange aufs Gesicht zu treten, bis er abgelenkt genug war und wieder zurückgefallen ist (man beachte seine "Sterbeanimation", die das belegt). Wir werden ihn sicher eines Tages wieder sehn.

Sartharion - möglicherweise tot, möglicherweise auch nicht, mal wieder aus Mangel an Beweisen.

Malygos - und wieder so ein Streitfall. Auf der einen Seite fällt er ins Nichts und entschwindet unseren Blicken, so dass wir nicht exakt feststellen können, ob er nun tot ist oder nicht. Andererseits geht Alexstrasza von seinem Tod aus, und als Aspekt des Lebens dürfte sie über Leben oder Tod eines Wesens gut Bescheid wissen. Darüber hinaus sammelt sie das Herz der Magie ein, vermutlich, um es einem anderen blauen Drachen (mein Tip: Kalecgos) zu überreichen und ihn somit zum neuen Aspekt der Magie zu machen - das Erbe ist demnach gesichert. Und für all diejenigen, die sich beschweren, dass es für uns Spieler nicht möglich wäre, einen Aspekt zu besiegen: Stellt euch mal vor, der rote Schwarm hätte uns nicht aufgefangen, als Malygos die Plattform zerschmetterte. 

Yogg-Saron - hier bin ich derselben Meinung wie bei C'thun. Wir werden Yoggies physische Existenz vernichten und somit für lange Zeit verhindern, dass er erneut versuchen kann, aus seinem Knast (denn nichts anderes ist Ulduar) auszubrechen. Ihn vollständig vernichten werden wir vermutlich aber auch nicht, denn wie Alantea so schön zitiert hat: "They do not die; they do not live. They are outside the cycle." Der Satz kommt im Übrigen von Chris Metzen selbst, der ja für die Geschichte hinter Warcraft verantwortlich ist, den hat er auf der vorletzten Blizzcon losgelassen.

Ahso, eins noch, ja wir bekommen gegen Yogg-Saron Hilfe von den Wächtern. Und auf wowwiki.com sind wir in der Diskussion inzwischen soweit, die Wächter inklusive Loken als Angehörige der Rasse der Titanen anzusehen. Warum? Erstens tragen sie alle Abwandlungen nordischer Götternamen (Loken -> Loki, Thorim -> Thor, usw), zweitens sind sie immens mächtig verglichen mit uns (Thorim soll aus Zorn mal seinen Hammer auf den Boden geschlagen haben, als Resultat soll ein halber Kontinent verwüstet worden sein.), und drittens sehen sie allen bisherigen Beschreibungen von Titanen verdammt ähnlich. Dazu kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das Pantheon nicht irgendwelche 0815 Wächter für einen alten Gott hinterlassen haben dürfte. Wir dürfen hierbei nicht vergessen, dass die Titanen als Rasse so mächtig und fortschrittlich waren, nicht unbedingt jeder einzelne für sich, sondern auch durch ihre relativ große Anzahl. Man darf nicht den Fehler machen und die Angehörigen des Pantheons, die in der Tat gottgleich sein dürften, aber gleichzeitig auch die mächtigsten und weisesten ihres Volkes darstellen, mit jedem niederen Titan gleichzusetzen. Dass wir als Spieler in der Lage waren, Loken zu töten, beweist erstens nur Punkt 1 und zweitens, dass auch Titanen Grenzen haben. Wobei Loken jetzt noch ein Spezialfall ist, da er sich möglicherweise hat absichtlich töten lassen.


----------



## 44IsoO (26. Juli 2009)

Reaverslayer schrieb:


> Und WoW führt nicht die Geschichte von WC3 fort das wird mit WC4 passieren. WoW ist eine seperate Zeitlinie wurde aber auch damals in einem Blue Post erwähnt.


Wenn das wahr ist, hast du mir den Abend versüßt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faei (26. Juli 2009)

nun ja was ist mit c´thun (oder wie der aq boss hieß) 
ist soweit ich weiß auch ein alter gott wie yogg-saron und naja 
was bedeutet warum konnten wir c´thun killen warum dann nicht auch yogg-saron
ok die titanen wollten ihn nicht töten und haben ihn eingesperrt aber ist es nicht eine größere strafe auf ewig eingesperrt zu sein als 
einen kurzen tot zu sterben?
außerdem gilt auch der lichkönig arthas als unsterblich aber der wird auch noch gekillt es
sei denn blizz macht das so das er wenn man ihn besiegt vom geist des lichkönigs befreit wird aber 
diese zeit ist noch nicht gekommen denn alles was mehr oder weniger lebt kann man auch töten so seh ich das


----------



## chinsai (26. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte man besiegt bei ihm wie bei C'thun nur einen Teil, dass dieses kleine Ding was da aus dem boden rausguckt nicht Yogg-Saron in voller Pracht ist sollte ja wohl klar sein.
Wird er nicht nur "zum Teil" besiegt und dann wieder verbannt oder so?


----------



## Faei (26. Juli 2009)

Nataku schrieb:


> Ahso, eins noch, ja wir bekommen gegen Yogg-Saron Hilfe von den Wächtern. Und auf wowwiki.com sind wir in der Diskussion inzwischen soweit, die Wächter inklusive Loken als Angehörige der Rasse der Titanen anzusehen. Warum? Erstens tragen sie alle Abwandlungen nordischer Götternamen (Loken -> Loki, Thorim -> Thor, usw),



dazu moch etwas freya=freya nordischer gott der elfen


----------



## Faei (26. Juli 2009)

chinsai schrieb:


> Ich dachte man besiegt bei ihm wie bei C'thun nur einen Teil, dass dieses kleine Ding was da aus dem boden rausguckt nicht Yogg-Saron in voller Pracht ist sollte ja wohl klar sein.
> Wird er nicht nur "zum Teil" besiegt und dann wieder verbannt oder so?



naja es ist seine physische form die dann wieder auf die elementare ebene zurückverbannt wird oder sowas in der art aber er 
ist mehr oder weniger tot weil bis der wieder dar ist das wird jahrtausende dauern


----------



## Alkartas (26. Juli 2009)

ich sehe das so:  
ich seh mich als lvl 8(80 also^^) helden daher  wir irgendwann 100 sind^^

jetzt in wc3 : 25 lvl 8 helden die sich auch ncoh heilen und nur 3-4 schaden abbekommen ? also das sollte leicht seine^^


----------



## Annovella (26. Juli 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Ich finde, Blizzard geht mit dem Warcraft-Universum etwas leichtfertig um.



Jo auf jeden Fall. Ich finde, Gott der Götter(Blizzard) hat nicht die Rechte, sein Universum zu verändern und natürlich kennt sich ein kleiner Bauer in diesem Universum besser aus, als der Gott selbst. Natürlich, natürlich.


/sarkasmus off

...


----------



## Headsick (26. Juli 2009)

Alkartas schrieb:


> ich sehe das so:
> ich seh mich als lvl 8(80 also^^) helden daher  wir irgendwann 100 sind^^
> 
> jetzt in wc3 : 25 lvl 8 helden die sich auch ncoh heilen und nur 3-4 schaden abbekommen ? also das sollte leicht seine^^



???


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. Juli 2009)

er meint damit in warcraft 3 gabs 10 lvl und in wow im mom 80   wenn wir jetzt lvl 80 sind währen wir in wc3 lvl 8 (deshalb denkt er auch das es irgendwann lvl 100 gibt lvl 100-> lvl 10) und 25 lvl 8 helden in wc3 währen schon ziemlich krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (26. Juli 2009)

Headsick schrieb:


> ???


er meint in wc3 , deshlab lvl8er Helden


----------



## Escander (26. Juli 2009)

Man tötet die Gegner ja nicht aus eigener Kraft.   Bei Yogg Saron haben uns die Wächter unter die Arme geholfen und außerdem war er noch nicht ganz frei und hatte auch nicht all seine Macht. Malygos wurde vom roten Drachenschwarm getöten während wir nur auf ihrem Rücken saßen.
Kil Jaeden war auch nur zur Hälfte aus dem Portal draußen und Cthun haben wir nur sein Auge angegriffen und bei Illidan kam Maiev zu Hilfe.

Fazit: Fast alle Gegner konnten wir nur mithilfe von stärkeren besiegen oder sie waren geschwächt, also lieber TE, mach dir keine Sorgen dass Blizz zu leichtfertig damit umgeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (27. Juli 2009)

Also ist doch geil, wenn man solche Bosse mit Hilfe macht.. ich stell mir schon den Lichking vor...
Bei so 10-25% betäubt er alle Spieler, und plötzlich kommt Tirion Fordring mit einigen Argentumkreuzzug Elite Wachen und killt mit euch den Lichking.


----------



## Morrisson (27. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Sollen sie irgendeinen überdimensionalen Riffkriecher als T8-Content anbieten, der eine epische Schere droppt?





_Yo_ schrieb:


> Gnomeregan wird auch immernoch von lvl 28 gegnern gehalten..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgwath (27. Juli 2009)

> Illidan:
> Akama und die olle deren namen mir net einfällt sind dabei und pwnen Illi


Akama macht nur die Tür auf und hät Illidans Schergen auf, Maiev, welche vorher von illidan gepwoned wurde, steuert nur Fallen bei die für den Kampf nicht gebraucht werden.



> Yogg Saron:
> Er ist eingesperrt und wir bekämpfen nur seine tentakeln bis er geschwärcht ist und wir ihm gegenüber treten können


Wir bekämpfen von Anfang an Yogg Saron mit seiner vollen Kraft.



> Cthun:
> Egal wie übermächtig du bist, wenn dir vorher wer dein auge aussticht, die arme abnimmt und mit deinen beinen fußballspielt, kannst du nicht mehr gewinnen


Was für ein nonsens



> Kaelthas:
> Ohne Imba-EpixX-Legendarys net machbar


Keal wird einfach umgeboxt, er wacht wieder auf und wird nochmal umgeboxt..mighty oO


----------



## Nataku (27. Juli 2009)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Akama macht nur die Tür auf und hät Illidans Schergen auf, Maiev, welche vorher von illidan gepwoned wurde, steuert nur Fallen bei die für den Kampf nicht gebraucht werden.



Und sie macht den finalen Schlag, nicht wir Spieler. Ohne sie wär der Schlachtzug tot bei 30% von Illidan, Schattengefängnis sei dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Morgwath schrieb:


> Wir bekämpfen von Anfang an Yogg Saron mit seiner vollen Kraft.



Wie groß Yoggies Kraft ist, liegt nicht in unserem Urteilungsvermögen. Ebenso wenig, ob wir ihn auch tatsächlich vollständig vernichtet haben.



Morgwath schrieb:


> Keal wird einfach umgeboxt, er wacht wieder auf und wird nochmal umgeboxt..mighty oO



Die Schwierigkeit eines Gegners wird anhand seiner Stärke gemessen, die er zum aktuellen Level hat. Kael war auf Lvl 70 ausgelegt und dort ohne legendäre Items nicht machbar. Natürlich ist er auf Lvl 80 trivial, aber laut Lore ist er zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits besiegt. Wie kann ich ihn also dann nochmal töten?^^


----------



## Niem16 (27. Juli 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit Warcraft-Fan, und damit meine ich das Online-Spiel und die Strategiespiele.
> Ich dachte lange Zeit, dass WoW die Geschichte von Warcraft III gut fortsetzt, und auch gute neue Elemente einbringt.
> Nun komme ich aber zu einem Punkt, an dem ich dies nicht mehr sagen kann.
> ...



Es wird nie ein Encounter geben den man nicht besiegen kann... mit viel Konzentration und harter arbeit  sollte es jedem möglich sein die Encounter zu töten...

und Leute.. hört euch auf zu beschweren über sachen wie.. wir bekommen Hilfe im Kampf ist doch mist... das macht nen Kampf mal anders ich fand Malygos schon Genial da hat sich blizzard mal was einfallen lassen mit den Scheiben der Flugphase oder Satharion mit den den Wellen und den Mobs es sind mal endlich keine Kämpfe wo man nichts machen muss... früher bist an nen Boss ran hast par Minuten drauf gehauen und gut war die Sache.. also ich fand das war langweilig


----------



## Naho (27. Juli 2009)

Niem16 schrieb:


> Es wird nie ein Encounter geben den man nicht besiegen kann... mit viel Konzentration und harter arbeit  sollte es jedem möglich sein die Encounter zu töten...
> 
> und Leute.. hört euch auf zu beschweren über sachen wie.. wir bekommen Hilfe im Kampf ist doch mist... das macht nen Kampf mal anders ich fand Malygos schon Genial da hat sich blizzard mal was einfallen lassen mit den Scheiben der Flugphase oder Satharion mit den den Wellen und den Mobs es sind mal endlich keine Kämpfe wo man nichts machen muss... *früher* bist an nen Boss ran hast par Minuten drauf gehauen und gut war die Sache.. also ich fand das war langweilig


Das heißt einfach zu Kael oder Vashji hin und einfach draufhauen, taktik brauchte man ja keine oder wie?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Füchtella (27. Juli 2009)

Huhu!

Interessantes Thema. Hmm.

Wäre es denn besser, wenn Endbosse in WoW nur irgendwelche neuerfundenen, überdimensionierten Irgendwasse wären?

Ich bin alter Warcraftler.
Und grad deshalb mag ich an WoW den oft hohen "Wiedererkennungswert", diesen "Oh hier war ich schonmal in Warcraft X"-Effekt.
Das kann ein Ort, eine Landschaft, eine Person, ein Gegenstand ... oder eben auch ein Boss sein.

Mir hat in BC sehr gefallen, Thrall in den HdZ zu retten und echte WC3-Frozen Throne-Größen Lady Vashj, Prinz Kael, und schlussendlich Illidan zu besiegen.
Störend fand ich das nicht.
Ich fand die Kämpfe auch durchaus "würdig", für solche Figuren.
Ist das nun schlimm, solche Leute umzuhauen?
Ich weiß nicht, aber Spaß gemacht hat's.
Und wer sagt, dass die endgültig tot sind?

Ich meine, Kel'Thuzad wurde von Arthas in der Menschen-WC3-Kampagne getötet. Und tauchte wieder auf, in der Untoten Kampagne, wo ihn Arthas, nun Todesritter wiederbelebte.
Dann tauchte er in WoW-Classic auf, als Endboss von Naxxramas.
Wurde besiegt, und tauchte in WotLK wieder auf - wieder als Endboss von Naxxramas.
Gut, er wird wieder besiegt - aber ist er nun wirklich tot oder ... ihr seht wohin das führt?

Ich meine, hey das hier ist Fantasy, da geht eigentlich alles. Da kann ein böser Lord auch besiegt werden, und ein Teil seiner Kraft lebt in einem komischen Ring weiter, der natürlich mehrere tausend Jahre verschollen ist und aufmal - RÖMMMS - isser wieder da.

Also ich mach mir da keinen soo großen Kopf. Ich find's im Gegnteil etwas schade, dass für die nächsten Addons kaum noch WC3-Größen übrig sind, die als Endbosse herhalten könnten. Aber abwarten - vielelicht denken sie sich ja was neues aus.

mfg


----------



## Matress (27. Juli 2009)

macht mir im großen und ganzen nichts aus das "wir" illidan, malygos & co. killen solange blizzard sie nicht zu kleinen abfarm trashmobs macht wie es bei kel'thuzad der fall ist -.-'

wobei ich auch fand das malygos der schwerster boss vor 3.1 war !


----------

